# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] تاريخ مصر الحديث جوه الطربوش الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2010

## سيد جعيتم

وحشتنى القاعة بروادها ومشرفيها فلبست الطربوش وأمسكت بالمنشة ووضعت علبة النشوق فى جيبى وعلقت الساعة أم كاتنينة وأنطلقت فى طريقى . كنت ها انسى . عوجت الطربوش على جنب عياقة يعنى .

عوج الطربوش على جنبه 
واد بلدي يعرف واجبه
دا محدش ابداً عاجبه ما حدش عاجبه
سلامات سلامات سلامات 
يا واد انتا يا بلاديات 
هل تتذكرون فيروز الطفلة المعجزة وهى تغنيها .


زمان لما كنا صغيرين كنا نستغل أنا وأخوتي فرصة خلو حجرة والدينا رحمهم الله فنأتي بالكرسي ونساعد بعضنا فى الارتقاء حتى نصل لرف الدولاب العلوي حيث كان هناك طربوشان لونهم أحمر قاني ( احمر طرابيشي ) كان عصر استخدامهم قد انتهى وأصبحوا وعاء لحفظ مقتنيات والدي مثل ساعة الجيب أم سلسلة والمنشة الصغيرة المصنوعة من زيل الحصان ذات اليد العاجية بلون سن الفيل  وأشياء أخرى ورثها والدي رحمه الله عن جدي مثل علبة النشوق وكان دائماً يتدلى من شماعة الدولاب كيس من القماش الأسود بداخله مظلة أو قل شمسية سوداء اللون ذات يد من العاج البني .
وكم كان أخوتي من البنات يضحكون من منظري وأنا أرتدي الطربوش أبو زر يتدلى من الخلف ورأسي تغوص بداخله وكان ضحكهم يزداد وأنا أحاول عوجه على جنب على سبيل القيامة .
ظللت أحلم بالطربوش وارتدائه حتى كان يوم فرح ابنتي حفظها الله ساعتها البسنى القائمين على الزفة طربوش ووضعوا فى يدي  مبخرة ومنشة وظللت أدور حول العروسين لتبخيرهم حتى أتى دور والد العريس فأستلمهم بدلاً منى .
رحم الله أيام الطربوش المحترم على رؤوس المصريين .
ونحن نعلم أن أزياء الشعوب تعتبر أهم ما يميزها بل وتميز طبقات الشعب الواحد عن بعضها وقد اخترت هنا غطاء رأس المصريين سابقاً وهو الطربوش الذي ظن الكثيرين أنه الوريث الشرعي للعمامة والطاقية بأنواعها المختلفة  إلا أنه كما ظهر وأنتشر سرعان ما أختفي. 
إذاً الطربوش يعتبر من التاريخ المصري الحديث حتى ولو لم تكن صناعته بدأت في مصر إلا أننا المصريين  أشهر من ارتداه وكان رمزاً للرجولة والأبهة وكان المثل البلدي يقول ( حرمة من غير راجل زى الطربوش من غير زر )والزعامة. ولون الطربوش المعتاد  أرجواني اللون ويقول الطرابيشية أى مؤرخي الطرابيش أن الطربوش دخل الى مصر على يد محمد علي باشا مؤسس مصر الحديثة وأصبح الزى الرسمي للبلاط زمن الخديوي عباس .
إذاً للطربوش تاريخ فقد ظل لمائة وخمسين عاماً يعتلى رؤوسنا فهو موروث شعبي فقلت لنفسي لما لا أتيكم بتاريخه خاصة وكل معلوماته متوفرة بصفة خاصة على الشبكة العنكبوتية المعروفة ب ألنت .
مع بداية ثورة يوليو 1952 بدء الطربوش فى التواري حتى سقط سريعاً حتى أننا فى عصرنا الحالي لا نراه إلا على رأس زعيم حزب الأمة ( احمد الصباحي ) وأخر العظماء الذين حملوه فوق رؤوسهم كان المرحوم  فؤاد سراج الدين باشا زعيم حزب الوفد القديم ثم الجديد . والطربوش كان مقدساً عند جميع المصريين فلم يكن أى أفندي من المستوظفين يستطيع أن يدخل على رئيسه دون ارتداء الطربوش كما أنه كان زى إلزامي للطلبة فى المدارس يتم طرد من لا يرتديه وكانت تخصص له أماكن بشماعة الملابس التى توضع بجوار أبواب المساكن حتى يضعه سي السيد عليه قبل أن يجلس نافخاً ومصدراً صوت ( ههع ) فتاتى له زوجته مسرعة تخلع حذائه وتضع قدمه فى إناء به ملح وماء ( فين الأيام دي يا رجالة )
ورغم سقوط عرش الطربوش التقليدي المعروف فأن الطربوش المضلع الذي يرتديه رجال الأزهر الشريف وقارىء القرآن الكريم تحت عمائمهم ما زال يحتفظ بمركزه شامخاً . وقد اختفت محلات بيع الطرابيش ومحلات كيه التى كانت منتشرة فى كل أنحاء مصر ويقال أنه تم أنشاء مصنع للطرابيش فى مصر أسسه السيد محمد الطربوش قبل مائة وخمسون عاما وفى الغالب فأن أصل الطربوش  مغربي ,أفضله كان يصنع فى تونس وأن كان شكله مختلف عن الطربوش المصري والطربوش التركي فقد كانوا قريبين الشبه من بعضهم مع الطربوش السوري واللبناني والفلسطيني إلا أن الطربوش المصري كان اقصر من باقى الطرابيش وكان طربوش المتقدمين فى السن لونه أحمر داكن  وطربوش الشباب أحمر .
لم يتراجع عرش الطرابيش فى مصر فقط وإنما كانت الضربة الكبرى ألموجهه له عندما منع كمال أتاتورك ارتداؤه عام 1926 وكان منعه بقانون يسمى قانون القيافة وحل محل منع القبعات والبرانيط الغربية بعدها تراجع فى مصر وفى الشام التى دخلها على يد إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد على الأكبر عام 1831 كما أن الطربوش له جذور أوربية فقد لبسه النمساويين  واليونانيون. وقد ظل بعض المصريين متمسكين به إلى أن صرح الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر بأن الطربوش رمز للرجعية والإقطاع فتم الاستغناء عنه .
والطرابيش فى الغالب نوعان من ناحية مادة الصنع فأما من الجوخ أو اللباد ( الصوف المضغوط ) ويتدلى من الطربوش زر عبارة عن شرا شيب سوداء اللون وكسوة الطربوش من الداخل كانت من القش وغالباً كانت المادة الخام ‏ ‏التي تصنع منها الطرابيش تستورد من أوربا وبصفة خاصة  النمسا وكذلك الخيوط الحريرية السوداء التى كان يصنع منها الزر كانت تستورد من أوربا وخاصة من نيوزيلندا وكانت صناعة الطربوش تبداء بتجهيز قالب من النحاس على هيئة طربوش ثم يوضع عليه قالب القش وهو الكسوة الداخلية للطربوش ثم يوضع فوقها الخامة المراد صنع الطربوش منها ويوضع غطاء نحاسي محكم فوقهم ( مكبس ) بعد مدة يصبح الطربوش جاهز وكان نس المكبس يستخدم كمكوي للطرابيش .
ولما كان الطربوش لا يسمح بمرور الهواء للرأس فقد نصح أحد المسئولين فى مصر فى عصر ما قبل الثورة بعمل عدد ستة ثقوب بالطربوش إلا أن المصرين لم يعجبهم تشويه الطربوش وبقى على صورته التى أحبها المصريين 
اعتقد أن الطربوش كان ملازماً لتاريخ مصر الحديثة لذا فقد أخترت لكم بعض المشاهير الذين أرتدوا الطربوش .
وكان لزاماً أن إبداء بمن أدخل الطربوش إلى مصر وهو محمد على باشا بانى مصر الحديثة :
سأنزل بالموضوع على حلقات فأنتظرونى :

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحلقة الأولى :
محمد على باشا الكبيربانى مصر الحديثة :


عين واليا على مصر 17 صفر 1220هـ - يقول بعض المؤرخين فى 9 يوليو 1805 م والبعض يقول فى 17 مايو 1805م حتى 2 شوال 1264هـ /أول سبتمبر 1848 م تولى محمد على حكم مصر فى الفترة ما بين 1805م حتى 1849م أى انه تولى بعد خروج الحملة الفرنسية من مصر
هذا الرجل عبقري بكل المقاييس وقل أن يجود الزمان بمثله . نظر حوله فوجد من يقفون حوله كلهم ليسوا من المصريين فقد كان الوصول إلى جوار الحاكم قاصراً على الجلاب من الأجانب الذين كانت تتاح لهم كل السبل للارتقاء من تعليم مدني وعسكري حتى يضمنوا أن الحكم سيستمر فى رجالهم .
محمد على لم يختلف عنهم فى ضرورة إسناد سدة الحكم لأسرته ولكنه بفطنته وفطرته على أن المصريين هم سنده ففتح لهم أبواب التعليم فى شتى المجالات العلمية والأدبية والحربية والطبية فكانوا خير سند له وخير جنود لوطنهم .
محمد على أنار قلوب المصرين وأنار شوارعها وعمل على نظافتها حفاظاً على صحة وسلامة أبنائها فكان ينفذ المقولة المشهورة العقل السليم فى الجسم السليم 
وقد استطاع أن يجعل  من مصر دولة عصرية واستعان بخبراء أوروبيين وقام منذ 1809 بإرسال بعثات تعليمية إلى عدة مدن إيطالية مثل ليفورنو، ميلانو، فلورنسا، وروما وذلك لدراسة العلوم العسكرية وطرق بناء السفن والطباعة. وأتبعها ببعثات لفرنسا وكان أشهرها بعثة 1826 التي تميز فيها إمامها المفكر والأديب رفاعة رافع الطهطاوي .

محمد على البانى الأصل وكان أباؤه يعملون بتجارة الدخان ويقال أنه كردي الأصل تعود جذوره الى مدينة ديار بكر عاصمة كردستان الشمالية، وذلك بشهادة حفيدة الأمير محمد علي ولي عهد الملك فاروق ملك مصر عام 1949، وبشهادة أخرى من الأمير حليم أحد أحفاد محمد علي باشا، وقد جاء ذلك في مقال بعنوان "ولي العهد حدثني عن ولي النعم..." نشر في مجلة (المصور) المصرية الشهرية الصادرة يوم 25 نوفمبر عام 1949 على ( الصفحة 56)، بمناسبة مرور مئة عام على وفاة مؤسس مصر الحديثة محمد علي باشا . ولد محمد على  في مدينة قولة الساحلية في شمال اليونان عام 1769وصار يتيم الأبوين وهو في الرابعة عشرة من عمره فكفله عمه طوسون الذي مات أيضاً فتولى صديق والده وأسمه الشوربجى تربيته  فألحقه بسلك الجندية فأبدى شجاعة وبسالة  فقربه الحاكم اليه  وزوجه من أمينة هانم وهي فأنجبت له إبراهيم وطوسون وإسماعيل وأنجبت له أيضاً بنتين. 
أرسل إلى مصر عام 1801 ضمن الجيش العثماني لمحاربة الفرنسيين وكان يشغل منصب نائب رئيس الكتيبة الألبانية والتي كان قوامها ثلاثمائة جندي وسرعان ما تولى قيادتها بعد عودة قائد الكتيبة إلى بلده وكان يلقب بـ  محمد علي أغا .
بذكاء محمد على تقرب إلى المصريين بصفة خاصة مشايخهم ووجهائهم وبعد ثورة الشعب ضد المماليك فى مارس سنة 1804 م من كثرة وقوع المظالم وزيادة الضرائب على الشعب المصري.
 أختاره المصريون والياً على مصر في 17 مايو 1805  بفضل الدعم الشعبي الذي قاده عمر مكرم الذى سرعان ما أنقلب عليه وعزله ونفاه إلى دمياط وهادن المماليك الذين عمدوا إلى إحداث قلاقل سياسية حتى استطاع القضاء عليهم في مذبحة القلعة الشهيرة عام 1811 م  وفى عهده حدثت معركة رشيد بين المصريين والإنجليز وبعد انتصار المصريين على حملة فريزر عام 1807 أصبحت مصر تتسم بالاستقرار السياسي وأن ظل تابع للخلافة العثمانية .
 بدأ محمد على باشا  بتكوين أول جيش نظامي في مصر الحديثة وأسس أول مدرسة حربية في أسوان  مستعيناً بالخبراء الفرنسسين ومنهم سليمان باشا الفرنساوى ( صاحب الشارع الشهير باسمه فى القاهرة ) .

ارسل محمد على تجريدات من جيش مصر إلى الحجاز ونجد وضمهم لحكمه  سنة 1818.كما أرسل تجريدة للسودان  عام 1820 وللقضاء علي فلول المماليك الهاربين النوبة واستجاب للسلطان العثماني فى إرسال قوات للقضاء على الثورة في اليونان فيما يعرف بحرب المورة وهنا تنبهت الدول الأوربية لقوة الجيش المصري المتنامية فوقفوا إلى جانب الثوار في اليونان  مما أدى إلى تحطم الأسطول المصري . وبعد الحرب خلع عليه السلطان العثماني   جزيرة كريت تعويضاً لخسارته في حرب المورة. 
كان محمد على يهدف لحكم الشام ففتح عكا واستولى علي الشام وانتصر علي العثمانيين عام 1833 حتى أنه كاد أن  أن يستولي على الآستانة عاصمة الدولة العثمانية التى لجاء سلطانها للتحالف مع روسيا وبريطانيا وفرنسا فانسحب محمد على ولم يبقى معه سوي سوريا وجزيرة كريت. 
تكررت الحرب بين محمد على والسلطان العثمانى سنة 1839 الذى احتمى بحلفاؤه الأوربيين وحطموا الأسطول المصري فى نفارين وفى  مؤتمر لندن عام 1840 فرض على محمد على  تحديد أعداد الجيش والاقتصار علي حكم مصر لتكون حكماً ذاتياً يتولاه من بعده أكبر أولاده سنا.
ولأن محمد على كان مستنير الفكر محباً لمصر طموحاً منفتحاً على العالم  فإن إنجازاته فاقت كل  من سبقوه  فأنشأ المدارس المدنية مثل مدارس دراسة العلوم والولادة والطب ( القصر العينى )والطب البيطرىوالزراعة والهندسة ومدارس اللغات  والعسكرية ( السوارى والفرسان والمدفعية أو الطوبجية والموسيقى العسكرية) وأوجد زراعات جديدة كالقطن والسمسم وبني المصانع ومنها مصانع السلاح والزخيرة والسفن وطور العمارة المصرية  واعتنى بالري وشيد القناطر الخيرية على النيل عند فمي فرعي دمياط ورشيد وضبط المعاملات التجارية والصناعية وأنشاء المحاكم الشرعية لتوثيق العقود بين المتعاملين .
ولكن من عيوبه أنه أستخدم السخرة لتشغيل المصريين وأعتبر أن مصر ملك له ولأولاده فضم المصانع الصغيرة له وأصبحت تعرف بمصانع الباشا ومنها مصانع الحصير والغزل والكتان .
ولـ"محمد على باشا" سبيلان بالقاهرة هما سبيل محمد على "بالنحاسين" بالمقابل لـ جامع السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ,الذى كان مدرسة النحاسين الابتدائية,والذى هو متحف الفلاح المصرى الآن,أما السبيل الثانى سبيل محمد على بشارع المعز لدين الله من جهة باب زويلة,والذى يتميز بروعة النقوش وتفردها.
والمفاجأة أ، محمد على كاد يحرم العالم كله من أهم عجائب الدنيا السبع عندما أر بهدم الهرم الأكبر لأستخدام أحجاره فى المشاريع خاصة السدود على النيل لولا أن المهندسى الفرنسى المكلف بالمشاريع أستغاث بالقنصل الفرنسى فوجدوا له بديل أخر للحصول على الأحجار( ذكرت جريدة الأهرام بتاريخ 31 /1/2006 م السنة 130 العدد 43520 : " أن‏20‏ مليما فقط أنقذت هرم خوفو‏(‏ الهرم الأكبر‏)‏ من الهدم بأمر والي مصر محمد علي؟ فقد كشفت وثائق تاريخ الري المصري القديم في متحف الثورة الذي أقامته ثورة يوليو في منطقة القناطر الخيرية عام‏1957‏ أن محمد علي أصدر أمرا إلي المهندس الفرنسي لينان بهدم الهرم الأكبر‏,‏ واستخدام أحجاره الضخمة لبناء قناطر جديدة عند رأس دلتا النيل في منطقة شلقان‏,‏ التي أصبحت فيما بعد القناطر الخيرية‏.‏
وتشير الوثائق إلي أن المهندس الفرنسي حاول إثناء محمد علي عن قراره علي أساس أن كميات أحجار الهرم الأكبر ستزيد أربعة أمثال المطلوب لبناء القناطر الجديدة‏,‏ وأن أحجار الهرم الأصغر منقرع لا تكفي للتشييد‏,‏ وطلب المهندس لينان المساعدة من قنصل فرنسا العام في مصر‏,‏ الذي انحاز بشدة لجهود حماية الهرم‏.‏ لكن ما دفع محمد علي إلي التخلي عن إصراره لم يكن إلا فكرة وجود بديل آخر‏,‏ يمكن أن يوفر‏20‏ مليما‏.‏ فقد ذكر لينان للوالي أن تكلفة نقل المتر الواحد من أحجار الهرم عشرة قروش‏,‏ أي مائة مليم‏,‏ وأن تكلفة نقلها من محاجر قريبة من منطقة شلقان تبلغ ثمانية قروش‏,‏ أي ثمانين مليما‏,‏ وهنا فقط تراجع والي مصر عن قرار هدم الهرم الأكبر‏.‏ وقد أكد المهندس أحمد عبدالعزيز مدير عام ري قناطر الدلتا لمندوب الأهرام أحمد نصرالدين أن الحوار الذي دار بين الوالي محمد علي‏,‏ والمهندس الفرنسي مسجل في وثائق تاريخ الري المصري )
كما أنه فى عهده تم اصدارقانون الآثار لسنة 1835 وبموجبه  كانت البعثات تحصل علي 50% من المكتشفات الأثرية وكان يتيح شرعية شراء الأجانب للآثار
تنازل عن العرش في سبتمبر عام 1848 لأنه قد أصيب بالخرف.ويقال انه قد اصيب بالجنون بعد هزيمته ومات بـالإسكندرية في أغسطس 1849 ودفن بجامعه بالقلعة بالقاهرة.

انتظرونى فى الحلقة التالية :Cool:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله يا استاذ سيد بجد موضوع رائع
بشكرك حقيقى عليه... متابعة معاك ولي عودة اكيد
تحياتى استاذى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الله يا استاذ سيد بجد موضوع رائع
> بشكرك حقيقى عليه... متابعة معاك ولي عودة اكيد
> تحياتى استاذى


دائماً يسعدنى مرورك يا استاذة جيهان . ارجو أن تحوز باقى الحلقات أعجابك . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مسجد محمد على

مدفن محمد على

مدخل قصر محمد على بشبرا الخيمة ( كلية الزراعة )





قصور محمد على

قصر راس التين

سبيل محمد على

ختم لمحمد على



بوابة لمصنع الطرابيش

إلى اللقاء فى الحلقة الثانية وتشمل بعض أفراد اسرة محمد على باشا
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحلقة الثانية
إبراهيم باشا :



هو من أدخل الطربوش إلى الشام 
قائد ومفكر عسكري مقدام شجاع فذ شهد له الأعداء قبل الحلفاء بعبقريته ورجاحة فكره وهو افضل قادة الجيوش فى العالم خلال القرن التاسع عشر وهو الابن الأكبر لمحمد علي باشا (1789 - 10 نوفمبر 1848)

وكان الساعد الأيمن لوالده فى جميع مشروعاته خاصة المتعلقة بالحرب  وفى أواخر حياة ابيه عندما أصيب أبيه بمرض الشيخوخة والخرف وقيل الجنون نصب إبراهيم باشا  كقائم على العرش وإن كانت المدة بسيطة لم تتعدى الثمانية اشهر من 2 مارس حتى 10 نوفمبر 1848. 
فى اعقاب تمرد الوهابين بالسعودية قاد حملة عسكرية لصالح السلطان العثمانى إلى وسط الجزيرة العربية وقضى على الدولة السعودية الأولى وعين والى على مكة (1816 و1819 ) و لم يتمكن من ضم نجد للحكم العثماني لاستمرار المقاومة ضد جيشه تنظيم الغارات التي أوقعت بجيشه الكثير من الخسائر مما أضطره للانسحاب بجيشه.
وقام بإنشاء التكية المصرية سنة 1816.
وقد قاد الجيش المصرى فى حروبه في شبه الجزيرة العربية عام 1816والسودان 1821واليونان 1825وتركيا وسوريا وفلسطين عام 1832.ثم تركيا عام 1839وفيها أسر الأسطول التركى كاملاً فى معركة ( نزيب ) 

عين بفرمان من البيت العالى نائباً فى حكم مصر فى حياة ابيه من 2 سبتمبرعام 1848 وكان أبوه في ذلك الوقت وتفوفى ابراهيم باشا فى حياة ابيه في نوفمبر من العام نفسه.. 



معركة نفارين

محمد على يستعرض الجيش المصرى بقيادة ابراهيم باشا
أبنائه
o	الأمير محمد بك. 
o	الأمير أحمد رفعت باشا. 
o	: الخديوي إسماعيل. 
o	: الأمير مصطفى بهجت. 


[COLOR="Blue"]عباس باشا الأول (1813 - 13 يوليو 1854):[/COLOR]


ابن أحمد طوسون باشا بن محمد علي باشا وهو رجل لا مواهب ولا ميزات له وشاء حظنا العاثر أن يتولى حكم مصر فأوقف حركة الإصلاح والنهضة التى بدأها جده محمد على .
 حكم مصر بين عامي 1848 - 1854. وقد ولى الحكم بعد وفاة عمه إبراهيم باشا في حياة جده  محمد علي باشا وقد كان اكبر أعضاء عائلة محمد على سناً بعد إبراهيم باشا لذا تولى الحكم.
ولد عباس الأول فى جدة عام 1813 وحاول جده أن يعده لشئون الحكم  فتقلده  منصب مدير الغربية، ثم منصب الكتخدائية وقد اشتهر بالقسوة  .اشترك مع عمه إبراهيم باشا في الحرب السورية ولعدم رضاء جده وعمه ابراهيم باشا عنه لقسوته وميله للعزلة وغرابة أطواره وسوء تصرفه فأبعد للحجاز وبقى هناك إلى أن مات عمه إبراهيم فاستدعي إلى مصر ليخلفه على سدة الأحكام تنفيذاً لنظام التوارث القديم الذي يجعل ولاية الحكم للأرشد فالأرشد من نسل محمد علي، و تولى الحكم في 24 نوفمبر سنة 1848وظل بالحكم خمسة سنوات ونصف كانت سنوات قاحلة على من لا يرضى عنهم فيستولى على أملاكهم وينفيهم لأقصى للسودان كما شجع تجسس الناس على بعضهم حتى كان الناس لا يؤمنون لبعضهم البعض .ولكل هذا انتهى حكمه بموته أغتيلاً فى قصره ببنها .
. 
وأشهر أبناءه هو الامير عمر أغا الذي أسس محافظة البحيرة وكان حاكما للبحيرة هو وأفراد أسرته علي مر التاريخ حتي قيام الثورة 
كان يتخير لبناؤ قصوره الجهات الموغلة في الصحراء أو البعيدة عن الأنس، فيما عدا سراي الخرنفش و سراي الحلمية بالقاهرة. وقد بني قصراً فخما بصحراء الريدانية التي تحولت حديثاً إلى حى  العباسية بالقاهرة وقد شاهد الميسو فرديناند دي لسبس هذا القصر سنة 1855 فراعته وضخامته وذكر أن نوافذه بلغت 2000 نافذة
و قد أمتدت قسوته وسوء ظنه إلى أفراد اسرته    فاسر بعضهم الرحيل  إلى الأستانة والبعض إلى أوروبا خوفا من بطشه حتى أنه حاول قتل عمته الأميرة نازلي هانم فهاجرت إلى الأستانة خوفا من بطشه. وقد طالت عداوته ولى عهده سعيد باشا إذ حاول أن يجعل إبنه إلهامي باشا خليفته في الحكم بدلا من عمه سعيد باشا ولكنه لم يفلح في مسعاه .
 كان يميل للمذهب الوهابى وقام بتنفيذ نظام الحسبة في مصر، فكانت الشرطة تتطوف بالناس في الأسواق أثناء الصلاة لتغلق المحال وكانوا يستعملون السياط لمن لا يغلق محله أثناء الصلاة.
وأبنائهo
	الأمير إبراهيم الهامي باشا. 
o	الأمير مصطفى 
o	 الأميرة حواء. 
o	الأمير محمد صديق 
o	 الأميرة عائشة. 
o	الأمير عمر باشا والذي حكم البحيرة هو أفراد أسرته وعرف بالأمير عمر أغا 

[COLOR="Purple"][SIZE="5"]محمد سعيد باشا



.[تولى الحكم بفرمان صادر من الباب العالى فى الأستانة من 24 يوليو 1854 إلى 18 يناير 1863 تحت حكم الدولة العثمانية. كان الابن الرابع لمحمد علي وكان ذو نزعة غربية حيث تلقى تعليمه في باريس لذا كان يميل للوربين ويكره الترك والشراكسة .وكان يعيش فى الأسكندرية ومن اصدقائه المقربين دي ليسبس ابن نائب القنصل الفرنسى بالأسكندرية .الذى منحه حق أمتياز حفر قناة السويس عام 1856 وأليه تنسب مدينة بور سعيد

قطار الخديوى
وقيل أن اطباق المكرونة التى كان يقدمها ماتيو دي لسيبس خلسة لمحمد سعيد باشا كانت من اسباب تساهله معه فى منحابنه أمتياز بناء قناة السويس فقد كان محمد سعيد ثميناً وأمر والده محمد على بعمل رجيم له وكلف ماتيو دى ليسبس برقابة نظام الرجيم والرياضة فخالفهم وقدم لمحمد سعيد اطبق المكرونة التى يحبها .

عرض مشروع القناة على الخديوي
ومن أعماله قيامه بتأسيس البنك المصري في عام 1854. كما في عهده تمت الموافقة على حفر قناة السويس. وأصدر عام‏1858‏ اللائحة السعيدية التي أباحت حق الملكية الخاصة للأطيان‏,‏ وحرية التصرف فيها بيعا أو رهنا‏,‏ فأقبل المصريون علي حيازة الأطيان كما توسع في تعيين المصريين في الوظائف الكبيرة وفى عهده ترقى الزعيم أحمد عرابى إلى رتبة القائم مقام . وعلى جانب آخر فقد قام بإغلاق المدارس العليا (الكليات) التي أنشأها والده، وقال بعد إغلاقها «أمة جاهلة أسلس قيادة من أمة متعلمة».

افتتاح قناة السويس فى عهد الخديوى اسماعيل
وأبنائه
وأنجب منها: الأمير محمد طوسون باشا - الأمير محمود. 

إلى اللقاء لنستكمل الحلقة الثانية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[صور لمحمد سعيد باشا فقد فشلت فى إنزالها بجوار اسمه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الخديوي إسماعيل (31 ديسمبر 1830 - 2 مارس 1895)،



هذا رجل مصلح وسابق لعصره وهو)، خامس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية وقد اعتلى العرش فى 18 يناير 1863 ولم تعجب سياسته الأنجليز الذين كانوا يسيطرون على مقاليد البلاد فخلعوه عن العرش فى في 26 يونيو 1879 ومن كثرة إصلاحاته تكالبت الديون على مصر
من اشهر اصلاحاته :
-	تحويل مجلس المشورة إلى مجلس شورى النواب وأتاح للشعب اختيار ممثليه و افتتحت أولى جلساته في نوفمبر 1866.
-	تحويل الدواوين إلى نظارات .
-	تنظيم إدارى للبلاد و أنشأ مجالس محلية منتخبة للمعاونة في إدارة البلاد. 
-	الإصلاح القضائي :وأصبح للمجالس المحلية حق النظر في الدعاوى الجنائية والمدنية . 
-	انحصار اختصاص المحاكم الشرعية في النظر في الأحوال الشخصية. 
-	إلغاء المحاكم القنصلية وتبديلها بـالمحاكم المختلطة. 
-	الانتهاء من حفر قناة السويس وإقامة إحتفالات افتتاح قناة السويس. 
-	.إنشاء قصور فخمة مثل قصر عابدين وقصر رأس التين وقصر القبة. 
-	إنشاء دار الأوبرا .
-	إنشاء كوبري قصر النيل .
-	استخدام البرق و البريد وتطوير السكك الحديدية .
-	إضاءة الشوارع و مد أنابيب المياة .
-	زيادة مساحة الأرض الزراعية خاصة المنزرعة قطناً.
-	حفر ترعة الإبراهيمية في صعيد مصر وترعة الاسماعيلية في شرق الدلتا .
-	إنشاء المصانع من بينها 19 مصنعاً للسكر .
-	إصلاح ميناء السويس وميناء الإسكندرية .
-	بناء 15 منارة في البحرين الأحمر والمتوسط لإنعاش التجارة.
-	 زيادة ميزانية نظارة المعارف للارتقاء بالتعليم وأوق لذلك الكثير من الأ وكلف راضى علي مبارك بوضع قانون أساسي للتعليم وكلف الحكومة بتحمل نفقات التلاميذ في مصر .
-	إنشاء أول مدرسة لتعليم الفتيات في مصر , وهي مدرسة السنية .
-	إنشاء دار العلوم لتخريج المعلمين .
-	إنشاء دار الكتب .
-	إنشاء الجمعية الجغرافية ودار الآثار المصرية .
-	في عهده ظهرت الصحف مثل الأهرام والوطن ومجلة روضة المدارس 


قصر اسماعيل باشا	
ولد في في قصر المسافر خانه، و كان الابن الأوسط بين ثلاثة أبناء لإبراهيم باشا وقد تعلم  في باريس. وكان محمد سعيد باشا فأبعده عن مصر بصفة مستمرة وذلك بإيفاده في مهمات عديدة أبرزها إلى البابا وإلى الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث وسلطان تركيا، ثم كلفه بقيادة جيش مصرى إلى السودان لتهدئة الأوضاع فيها تعداده 14000.
 حصل علي لقب خديوي من السلطان العثماني بموجب فرمان مقابل زيادة في الجزية، وتم بموجب هذا الفرمان أيضا تعديل طريقة نقل الحكم لتصبح بالوراثه لأكبر أبناء الخديوي سناً، كما حصل عام 1873 على فرمان آخر يتيح له استقلال أكثر عن الإمبراطورية العثمانية وعرف بالفرمان الشامل وكان منحه حق التصرف بحرية تامة في شئون الدولة ما عدا عقد المعاهدات السياسة وعدم حق التمثيل الدبلوماسى وعدم صناعة المدرعات الحربية مع الالتزام بدفع الجزية السنوية 750 ألف جنية.
بعد أن عزله الأنجليز شافر إلى نابولى بإيطاليا  ثم أنتق للستانة فى مارس 1995لدى عزله سافر على الفور إلى نابولي بإيطاليا، ثم انتقل بعدها للإقامة في الأستانة.و توفي في 2 مارس 1895 في قصره بإسطنبول وهو قصر قصر إميرجان الذي كان منفاه (أو محبسه) بعد إقالته.
نحت له تمثال من صنع المثال الايطالي بييترو كانونيكو. أزاح الستار عنه الملك فاروق في 4 ديسمبر 1938 في مكانه الأصلي بميدان المنشية أمام الموقع الأول لقبر الجندي المجهول بالاسكندرية إلى أن نقل بعد ذلك، وهو مقام حالياً في ميدان الخديوي إسماعيل بكوم الدكة بالإسكندرية، وكان التمثال هدية من الجالية الإيطالية بالإسكندرية تقديراً لاستضافة مصر للملك فيكتور عمانويل الثالث آخر ملوك إيطاليا بعد الاطاحة به عن عرشه.
[أبنائه
الخديوي توفيق (1852 - 1892). 
السلطان حسين كامل (1853 - 1917). 
 الملك فؤاد الأول (1868 - 1936). 
الأمير حسن باشا. 
الأمير إبراهيم حلمي .
الأميرة زينب هانم. 
الأمير محمود حمدي. 
الأميرة توحيدة .
الأميرة فاطمة. 
الأميرة جميلة فاضل. 
الأميرة أمينة. 
الأمير رشيد بك. 
الأمير علي جمال باشا

انتظرونى مع باقى الحلقة الثانية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الخديوي توفيق
الخديوي محمد توفيق (15 نوفمبر 1852 - 7 يناير 1892)
أسوأ الحكام في تاريخ مصر



 الابن الأكبر للخديوي إسماعيل وأمه لم تكن من زوجات الخديوى إسماعيل بل كانت من مستولداته وفرق أبيه وبين أخوته فى التعليم فقد أرسلهم إلى أوربا أما هو فلم ينل نفس الحظ  لذا كانت علاقته بأبيه غير سليمة  .
فى عهده أحتل الأنجليز مصر وثار أحمد عرابى 1298هـ ـ 1881م وسقطت السودان فى يد أعوان المهدى فيما عرف بالثورة المهدية عام.و في عهده بيع حصة لمصر من قناة السويس تقدر نسبتها ب15/0وبتك الحصة فقدت مصر ما تبقى لها من ملكية قناة السويس حيث كانت الحصة مرهونة لألمانيين وفرنسيين منذ عهد والدة الخديوي إسماعيل 
تولي العديد من المناصب في عصر والده  حيث شغل منصب رئاسة المجلس الخصوصي وهو ما يشبه رئاسة الوزراء حاليا  ثم نظارة الداخلية ثم نظارة الأشغال . و شكل وزارته الأولى في عهد والده  في مارس 1879 واستمرت  شهر واحد حتى ابريل من نفس العام وقد سقطت لخلافه مع المعارضة بعد شهرا واحدا وجاءت بعدها وزارة محمد شريف باشا ولكن عندما تولى الخديوي توفيق الحكم خلفا لوالدة استقالت على الفور وزارة شريف باشا 
منذ تولي توفيق الحكم علم أن بقاءه مرهون برضا الأجانب عليه خاصة إنجلترا وفرنسا، وعلم السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني ذلك منه، فحاول تضييق سلطاته والمزايا التي كانت ممنوحة لأبيه إسماعيل من قبل، ولكن إنجلترا وفرنسا أفشلتا خطة السلطان عبد الحميد ليس عطفًا على الخديوي توفيق، ولكن منعًا لزيادة نفوذ عبد الحميد الذي سيعطل مشروعات الأجانب في احتلال مصر.

وقعت عدة أحداث خطيرة في عهد الخديوي توفيق نتيجة اتباعه لسياسة الولاء الكامل للإنجليز والاستبداد المطلق على المصريين، فصار بذلك أسوأ الحكام في تاريخ مصر الحديث، حيث أدت هذه السياسة لاستقالة الوزارة الوطنية التي يمثلها «شريف باشا» وتعيين وزارة موالية للإنجليز برئاسة النصراني الأرمني «نوبار باشا» ثم نصراني آخر، وهذه الوزارة الموالية للأجانب عملت على زيادة التدخل الأجنبي في البلاد تحت ستار سداد الديون، وأقدمت وزارة رياض باشا على بيع حصة مصر في قناة السويس لإنجلترا.

أثارت هذه السياسة العميلة نقمة الشعب والجيش من قبله، إذ عمد رياض باشا ووزير حربيته عثمان رفقي على تأخير ترقية الضباط الوطنيين وكلهم مسلمون، وبدا أنه مخطط خارجي لإضعاف الجيش المصري، فقامت ثورة أحمد عرابي الشهيرة سنة 1298هـ ـ 1881م، وعزلت وزارة رياض باشا، ووقعت أحداث خطيرة قام الإنجليز بتدبيرها لاستثارة الوطنيين خاصة أحمد عرابي الذي أصبح وزيرًا للحربية في الوزارة الجديدة، وحاول رئيس الوزارة شريف باشا إقناع أحمد عرابي أن إنجلترا وفرنسا تستدرج مصر للصدام ليكون ذلك مبررًا لاحتلال البلد فلم يفلح فاستقال، ولم يفهم عرابي ما يخطط له الإنجليز وأقدم على استثارة إنجلترا بتقوية دفاعات الإسكندرية فقصفت إنجلترا ميناء الإسكندرية والمدينة، وأعلن الخديوي العميل عزل عرابي، فخلع عرابي طاعته، واستثار الشعب المصري للدفاع عن البلاد، ولكنه هزم في معركة التل الكبير سنة 1299هـ ـ 1882م، ووقعت مصر أسيرة الاحتلال الإنجليزي.




احمد عرابى يقدم مطالب الشعب للخديوى توفيق

الخديوى توفيق مع ابيه الخديوى إسماعيل

الخديوى توفيق مع حاشيته
عين  وزارة موالية للإنجليز برئاسة  الأرمني «نوبار باشا» وهذه الوزارة الموالية للأجانب عملت على زيادة التدخل الأجنبي في البلاد تحت ستار سداد الديون.
 توفي في قصر حلوان بالقاهرة في 6 رجب سنة 1309هـ ـ 8 يناير 1892م..

•	أولاده
o	الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني. 
o	الأمير محمد علي باشا توفيق. 
o	الأميرة نازلي هانم. 
o	الأميرة خديجة هانم. 
o	الأميرة نعمة الله.* 




الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني (14 يوليو 1874 - 19 ديسمبر 1944) 

[
رجل وطني لم يتحمله الإنجليز وعندما ذهب لصلاة الجمعة في مسجد الحسين في 11 يناير 1893 دوت الهتافات بحياته وأرتفع صوت الدعاء له وعبر الجميع عن حبهم له
حكم مصر من 8 يناير 1892 إلى عزله في 19 سبتمبر 1914. وكان آخر خديوي لمصر والسودان.
ولد في 1874 وهو أكبر أولاد الخديوي توفيق أنتهج  سياسة إصلاحية وتقرب إلى المصريين وقاوم الاحتلال البريطاني 
 انتهز الإنجليز فرصة بوادر نشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى وكان وقتها خارج مصر، فخلعوه من الحكم ونصبوا عمه حسين كامل سلطاناً على مصر وفرضوا على مصر الحماية رسمياً، 
بعد عام من توليه الحكم أقال وزارة مصطفى فهمي باشا، فوقعت أزمة مع إنجلترا وتحدى الخديوي اللورد كرومر المندوب السامي البريطاني فأدى ذلك إلى زيادة شعبيته.
احتلال ودفع أموال
أرسل اللورد كرومر لوزارة الخارجية في إنجلترا بأن الخديوي في حوار معه قال له إن إنجلترا وعدت بترك مصر وشرفها مقيد بهذا الوعد وظهر هذا في تصاريح الوزراء في مجلس النواب بل وفى خطب الملك وأيد السلطان عبد الحميد الخديوي فى مطلبه بجلاء الإنجليز عن مصر. وقام بتدعيم قوة الجيش المصري  رغم معارضة أبدى لكتشنر القائد العسكري الإنجليزي لذلك  فضغط عليه الإنجليز بشدة مما أضطره للاذعان لهم في 21 يناير 1894 مؤقتاً والتحول لميدان آخر وهو إصلاح الأزهر وتنصيب شيخ جديد وإرسال كسوة الكعبة. وفى عهده أشتبك الأهالي أكثر من مرة مع الإنجليز .

وفي 1904 وقع اتفاق ودي بين إنجلترا وفرنسا بمقتضاه تطلق إنجلترا يد فرنسا في مراكش وتطلق فرنسا يد إنجلترا في مصر، وبهذا خسرت مصر النقد اللاذع من الفرنسين للإنجليز فأضطر الخديوي لمهادنة الإنجليز.
في عام 1906 وقعت مذبحة دنشواي وعقدت محاكمة للأهالي وصدر ضدهم أحكام قاسية، وسافر مصطفى كامل لإنجلترا وشرح المأساة حتى نجح في خلق رأى عام ضد سياسة كرومر في مصر، وإستجابت الحكومة البريطانية ومجلس النواب وهاجم الأديب الأيرلندي برنارد شو الاحتلال فأعفي اللورد كرومر من منصبة في 12 أبريل 1907. . وفى 7 يناير 1908 أعلن الخديوي العفو عن 9 من المحكوم عليهم بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة في حادثة دنشواي 
أرسل الخديوي في عام 1908 وفد يطلب من وزراة الخارجية البريطانية منح مصر الحق في حكومة نيابية ذات سلطات معينة. وفي محاولة لإعادة سياسة الصدام وبايعاز منه رفض البرلمان والحكومة مد امتياز القناة على أساس إن هناك غبن وقع على مصر مقدارة 130 مليون جنية. وقد وصل كتشنر المندوب السامي الجديد في 27 سبتمبر 1911 وحاول إجراء إصلاح محدود فضم مجلس الشورى مع الجمعية العمومية في هيئة واحدة تسمى الجمعية التشريعية، فأصدر الخديوي قرار بانشاء الجمعية الجديدة وتعين سعد زغلول رئيساً لها في 22 يناير 1914.
وفي 21 مايو 1914 إستقل الخديوي اليخت المحروسة في رحلة للخارج وكان هذا آخر عهده في مصر، وكان آخر ما فعله توقيع أمرين بتنقلات وترقيات لرجال القضاء الأهلي ووضع سلطاته لرئيس الوزراء.
أقام الخديوي في فرنسا متنكراً ثم غادرها لتركيا، وفى 25 مايو بينما كان خارج من الباب العالي قام شاب مصري يدعى محمود مظهر بإطلاق الرصاص عليه وتسبب هذا الحادث في تأخير عودة الخديوي لمصر في الوقت الذي نشبت فيه الحرب العالمية الأولى ولم يعد السفر عبر البحار مأموناً وطلب السفير الإنجليزي في تركيا من الخديوي العودة إلى مصر فتردد فطلب منه أن يرحل إلى إيطاليا إلى ان تسمح الظروف بالعودة إلى مصر فرفض الخديوي. حتى الآن كانت الحرب بين إنجلترا وألمانيا إلا ان إنجلترا تعرف إنه كان هناك عداء تركي للإنجليز جعلهم يتشككون في نوايا الخديوي.. وفي 10 ديسمبر 1914 صدر القرار بعزل عباس وجاء فيه "يعلن وزير الخارجية لدى جلالة ملك بريطانيا العظمى أنه بالنظر لإقدام سمو عباس حلمي باشا خديوي مصر السابق على الانضمام لأعداء جلالة الملك رأت حكومة جلالته خلعه من منصب الخديوي".
ظل الشعب المصري لفترة طويلة من 1914 إلى 1931 يهتف في مظاهراته ضد الاستعمار عباس جاي على أساس أن عباس هو رمز لعودة مصر للحكم العثماني ونهاية الحكم الإنجليزي. ولكنه تنازل عن كافة حقوقة في عرش مصر بعد مفاوضات اجراها معه إسماعيل صدقي باشا مقابل 30000 جنية دفعتها حكومة مصر وهو تصرف غير سليم فأما أن يجاهد في الحصول على حقه في عرش مصر أو يتركة كرها.
وقد توفي في منفاه بعام 1944.

أبنائهo	الأمير محمد عبد المنعم. (الوصي على العرش بعد ثورة يوليو) 
o	الأمير محمد عبد القادر. 
o	الأميرة أمينة. 
o	الأميرة عطية الله. 
o	الأميرة فتحية. 
o	الأميرة لطيفة شوكت. 


في عهد الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني يوم 15/11/1902  افتتاح متحف الأثار المصرية

كوبرى عباس عام 1913يوجد في القاهرة   يربط بين جزيرة منيل الروضة والجيزة.

قصر المنتزه بالأسكندرية من مبانى الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

على الرغم من ألأن الموضوع لا يحظى بإعجاب أحد فأننى سأكمل ما بدأته  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit:: 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[COLOR="red"]السلطان حسين كامل (21 نوفمبر 1853 - 9 أكتوبر 1917)[/COLOR]


نصبه الأنجليز سلطان مصر وملك السودان من 19 سبتمبر 1914 وحتى 9 أكتوبر 1917.
هو حسين كامل ابن الخديوي إسماعيل. نصب سلطاناً على مصر بعدما عزل الإنجليز ابن أخيه الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني وأعلنوا مصر محمية بريطانية في 1914 وذلك في بداية الحرب العالمية الأولى.
قامت سلطات الاحتلال، بتنصيب حسين كامل، ابن الخديوى
  وتوفى عن عمر يقارب 64 عام..

ضربت هذه العملة في السنة الاخيرة من حكم السلطان حسين كامل ويعدها البعض أول عملة مصرية رسمية وعلى ما أتذكر كانا عشرة مليمات أى قرش صاغ واحد .

 وكانت تلك الخطوة قد أنهت السيادة الاسمية للعثمانيين على مصر، ويلاحظ أن لقب "سلطان" هو نفس اللقب لرأس الدولة العثمانية. وقبل توليه السلطة في مصر سبق له أن تولى نظارة الأشغال العمومية فأنشأ سكة حديد القاهرة - حلوان ثم نظارة المالية فرئاسة مجلس شورى القوانين. توفي في عام  1917 عن عمر يقارب 64 عام


قصر البارون فى مصر الجديدة بنى فى عصر السلطان حسين كامل

دخول السلطان قصر عابدين لتولى الحكم
أبنائهo	
-  الأمير كمال الدين 
- الأميرة كاظمة -
- الأميرة كاملة 
- الأمير أحمد كاظم. 
- الأميرة قدرية 
-  الأميرة سميحة 
-  الأميرة بديعة. 



*[COLOR="Blue"][COLOR="Red"]الملك فؤاد الأول (26 مارس 1868 - 28 أبريل 1936)

 سلطان مصر من 1917 إلى 1922، ثم ملك  مصر وسيد النوبة وكردفان ودارفور منذ إعلان استقلال مصر في 12 مارس 1922 بعد تصريح 22 فبراير 1922 برفع الحماية عن مصر
ولد في 26 مارس 1868 بقصر والده الخديوي إسماعيل باشا بالجيزة، وهو أصغر انجاله. والدته هي الأميرة فريال هانم الزوجة الثالثة للخديوي إسماعيل.
عند بلوغة السابعة من عمره ألحقه والده بالمدرسة الخاصة في قصر عابدين والتي كان قد أنشاها لتعليم أنجالة الأمراء. واستمر بها ثلاث سنوات، وفيها اتقن مبادئ العلوم والتربية العالية.
وعندما عزل والده الخديوي إسماعيل سنة 1879 صحبه معه إلى المنفى في إيطاليا. التحق بالمدرسة الإعدادية الملكية في مدينة ترينو الإيطالية، فإستمر بها حتى أتم دراستة، ثم أنتقل إلى تورين الحربية وحصل على رتبة ملازم في الجيش الإيطالي ، وألحق بالفرقة الثالثة عشر (مدفعية الميدان).
انتقل مع والده إلى إسطنبول بعد شرائه لسراي مطلة على البوسفور، عين ياوراً فخرياً للسلطان عبد الحميد الثاني، ثم أنتدب بعد ذلك ليكون ملحقاً حربياً لسفارة الدولة العليا في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا. وعاد إلى مصر سنة 1890 وعني بشؤون الثقافة فرأس اللجنة التي قامت بتأسيس وتنظيم الجامعة المصرية الأهلية.
تعرض للإعتداء في مايو 1898 من الأمير أحمد سيف الدين الذي أطلق عليه النار في نادي محمد علي بسبب نزاع جرى بينه وبين زوجته الأميرة شويكار خانم أفندي فإستنجدت بأخيها أحمد سيف الدين، الذي ضرب أحمد فؤاد 3 طلقات لكنه لم يمت وانما سببت له بعض المشاكل في حنجرته وسببت له ضخامة في الصوت.
عاد إلى مصر وتولى منصب كبير الياورن في عهد الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني، وتدرج في المنصب حتى أصبح ياوراً للخديوي واستمر في هذا المنصب ثلاث سنوات متتالية. عند وفاة أخيه السلطان حسين كامل بعام 1917 إعتلى عرش مصر. في عهده قامت ثورة 1919 واضطر الإنجليز إلى رفع حمايتهم عن مصر والاعتراف بها مملكة مستقلة ذات سيادة، فأعلن الاستقلال في 12 مارس 1922 وتأليف أولى وزارة شعبية برئاسة الزعيم سعد زغلول في يناير 1924. وفي صيف 1936 عقدت معاهدة بين مصر وبريطانيا اعترفت الأخيرة بمصر دولة مستقلة.
إنجازاته
•	الجمعية السلطانية للاقتصاد والإحصاء والتشريع، وقام بإفتتاحها في 8 ابريل 1909. 
•	أسس جمعية لترغيب السياح في زيارة البلاد المصرية ومشاهدة إثارها العظيمة في 1909. 
•	رأس جمعية الهلال الأحمر في مصر في 2 مارس 1916. 
•	أمر بتشييد مبنى البرلمان، فأصدر الأمر بالدستور والحكم النيابي. 
•	نتيجة لمساعية الدائمة قلبت بريطانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا أن يتعلم بعض الطلبة المصريين مجاناً في  جامعات لندن وباريس وروما. 

الأمير أحمد فؤاد في صورة زفافه سنة 1896

الملكة نازلة زوجة الملك فؤاد ويظهر فى الصورة الملك فاروق ( على اليسار ) وسط إخواته  البنات ، وهم الأميرة فوزية وفايزة وفائقة وفتحية

زوجاته•	شويكار خانم أفندي (1876-1947) .. وأنجب منها: 
o	إسماعيل فؤاد (1896-1896) 
o	فوقية (1897-1974) 
•	نازلي صبري (1894-1978) .. وأنجب منها 
o	فاروق الأول (1920-1965) 
o	فوزية (1921- ) امبراطورة إيران 
o	فايزه. 
o	فايقة (1926-1983) 
o	فتحية (1930-1976) 
[عدل] وفاته
توفي الملك فؤاد في قصر القبة في 28 أبريل 1936 ودفن في مسجد الرفاعي. وقد خلفه على العرش ابنه الملك فاروق.
الى اللقاء مع الملك فاروق[/COLOR]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحلقة الثالثة :
الملك فاروق الأول 
فى 9/11/2006 كتبت موضوع اسمه الملك فاروق موضوع يحتاج لتكملة 
وها أنا أوفر على نفسى مشقة البحث وأنقله اليكم مع إضافة بعض الصور ( يارب تظهر الصور )
فاروق الأول ملك مصر والسودان


صورة نادرة للملك فاروق الأول في صباه وكان وقتها ولي العهد سنة 1935

 COLOR="Blue"]على الرغم من أن نهاية حكم الأسرة المالكة فى مصر كان من فترة غير بعيدة إلا أن مصادر البحث المحايدة عن فترة حكم الملك فاروق الأول قليلة أو شبه منعدمة. وانا واثق أن بيننا من السادة المهتمين بالتاريخ من يستطيع ألقاء الضوء على هذه الفترة التى لا يجب أهمالها فالتاريخ حق لكل المصريين حلوه ومره. وأحسبنى قد أتيت بقشور عن فترة حكم الملك فاروق وأطمع فى المذيد حتى يتكامل الموضوع فقد نستطيع القاء الضوء على فترة من فترات حكم مصر .
وأرجو وأنا ابناً من أبناء ثورة يوليو 1952 المجيدة ألا أكون قد حكمنى هوى أنتمائى للثورة فى أن أكون قد أيتيت بما يدين الملك وليس فيه .


أخر سلالة الألبان الذين حكموا مصر أُختلف فيه مؤرخى الثورة قالو أنه كان ملك فاسد ظالم عابث وفى الفترة الأخيرة خرجت بعض الأصوات التى كانت مكممة تقول أنه لم يكن ظالماً. الملك الشاب تعلم وعاش فى أوروبا وعند عودته كان ما يزال نقياً فاستبشر به الناس خيراً وأراد هو أن تصبح مصر قطعة من أوروبا كان أول مافعله فى سابقة لم يفعلها ملك قبله من اسرة محمد على أن توجة بخطاب الي شعب مصر عبر الإذاعة وفرح به المصريون وهتفوا له وما زلنا حتى اليوم هتيفة.
أُحيط فاروق بكوكبة من البشاوات والبهوات والتف المنافقين حول الشاب الذى يحكمهم وزينوا له الموبقات حتى أدمن القمار وحب النساء حتى إتهم نظام حكمه بالفساد و الظلم كل هؤلاء خافوا على مصالحهم فأخذوا الملك الشاب لطريق اللهو والعبث حتى أجمع الجميع على أنه كان لاهى عابث أدمن القمار وحب النساء.
اول سلالة الألبان فى حكم مصر كان محمد على باشا بانى مصر الحديثة وأخرهم كان فاروق الأول بن الملك احمد فؤاد الأول بن اسماعيل( الخديوي) بن ابراهيم بن محمد علي باشا.
حتى خلعته ثورة يوليو 1952.
كتب الكثيرومن أن فاروق كان فى النهار ملك يقوم بواجباته أما حياة الليل فكان يقضيها بين الموائد الخضراء يلعب القمار أو يرافق النساء وأن قالوا أنه لم يتذوق الخمر فى حياته ودللوا على أنه كان ملك صالحاً نهاراً بأشياء اهمها موقف مصر الأقتصادى حيث كانت مصر من الدول الغنية وكان الجنيه الأسترلينى يشترى بسبعة وتسعين ونصف قرشاً ونصف قرش مصري.
وقد جاء بموقع جريدة الوفد المصرية أن مصر كانت غير مديونة بمليم واحد خارجياً بل انها كانت دائنة لانجلترا بـ 539 مليوناً و288 ألف جنيه استرليني وبالبنك الأهلي 154.5 طن ذهب.. وكانت قيمة الديون الداخلية 85 مليوناً من الجنيهات.
قبل ثورة 1952 أصدرت الحكومة تعليمات بشراء أرصدة ذهبية كما تحقق فائض في الميزان التجاري بهدف دعم الاحتياطي الذهبي باستمرار وتقوية مركز الجنيه المصري الذي كان يساوي في سوق الصرف في ذلك الوقت أكثر من الجنيه الاسترليني بقرشين ونصف القرش وكان متداولاً في الأسواق العالمية حتي أواخر الخمسينيات، وكانت قيمة أول احتياطي ذهبي لمصر 59 مليون دولار، ثم أضاف إليه فؤاد سراج الدين عام 1951 عندما كان وزيراً للمالية رصيداً قيمته 65 مليون جنيه ذهب كانت موجودة ببنوك أمريكا، وذلك لتوطيد الثقة في مركز مصر المالي ودعم العملة الوطنية في أسواق الصرف العالمية وكان هذا الغطاء الذهبي يغطي بنكنوتاً متداولاً في يد الجمهور قيمته 180 مليون جنيه مصري، وأكثر من ثلث النقد المتداول وقتها مغطي بالذهب لذلك كان الجنيه المصري في الأسواق العالمية له قوته وكان أكثر قيمة من الجنيه الإنجليزي.
حرب فلسطين قالوا عنها الكثير فى عصر فاروق ولن ننسى قضية الأسلحة الفاسدة وأن برئت محكمة الثورة معظم الذين تمت محامتهم إن لم يكن كلهم وقد جاء بموقع هيئة الإستعلامات المصرية (( لم يكن الموقف المصرى من قضية فلسطين فى أى مرحلة يخضع لحسابات مصالح، ولم يكن أبداً ورقة لمساومات إقليمية أو دولية، لذلك.. لم يتأثر ارتباط مصر العضوى بقضية فلسطين بتغير النظم والسياسات المصرية.. فقبل ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 كان ما يجرى فى فلسطين موضع اهتمام الحركة الوطنية المصرية، وكانت مصر طرفاً أساسياً فى الأحداث التى سبقت حرب عام 1948 ، ثم فى الحرب ذاتها التى كان الجيش المصرى فى مقدمة الجيوش العربية التى شاركت فيها ثم كانت الهزيمة فى فلسطين أحـد أسباب تفجر ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 بقيادة الضباط الأحرار الذين استفزتهم الهزيمة العسكرية ، وتوصلوا الى استنتاج بأن فساد أوضاع الحكم فى مصر آنذاك كان أحد أسباب الاخفاق العسكرى )).
فى رأى الخاص أن الملك اشترك الجيش المصرى فى حرب 48 من دافع إنتماء مصر العربى وواجبها كأكبر دولة عربية .
نعود للأسرة المالكة: أنجب الملك فؤاد ملك مصر خمس بنات قبل أن يرزق فى فبراير سنة 1920 وفى قول أخر انه ولد عام 1921 بولى العهد فاروق الأول فقامت مصر كلها من أقصاها لأقصاه بالأحتفال بهذا المولود السعيد.الذى سماه والده أمير الصعيد.
عندما شب فاروق أرسل لأوروبا حيث تلقي تعليما عاليًا في ( إنجلترا وفرنسا ) وتولى عرش مصر المحروسه فى السادس عشر من عمره بعد وفاة والده الملك (فؤاد الاول) سنة 1936م.
حريق القاهرة 28 ربيع الآخر 1371هـ وثورة يوليو 
قبل الخوض فى اسباب حريق القاهرة علينا العودة لمعاهدة (1354هـ = 1936م فقد قدمت بريطانيا بمقتضاها بعض التنازلات مقابل الاعتراف المصري الرسمي بشرعية الوجود البريطاني العسكري وتتمركز في منطقة القناة وحدها.إلى أن الغت حكومة الوفد المعاهدة فى في [18 من المحرم 1371هـ=18 من أكتوبر 1951م] أدى إلغاء المعاهدة إلى إلغاء الامتيازات والإعفاءات التي كانت تتمتع بها القوات البريطانية الموجودة في مصركما امتنعت السكك الحديدية المصرية عن أداء أية خدمات للقوات البريطانية، أو نقل أي مهمات أو عتاد لها، ومنعت الحكومة المصرية دخول الرعايا البريطانيين إلى البلاد ما لم يكونوا حاصلين على تأشيرات دخول من السلطات القنصلية المصرية في البلاد التي قدموا منها، وأنهت تصاريح إقامة البريطانيين الذين يخدمون في القوات البريطانية.
وفي [21 من المحرم 1371هـ=21 من أكتوبر 1951م] اتخذ مجلس الوزراء بجلسته السرية مجموعة من القرارات كان من نتيجنها عدم تعاون العمال المصريين مع القوات البريطانية وصرف أجورهم وتوفير الأعمال البديلة لهم.
كما قررت مقاومة القوات البريطانية إذا ما اجتازت منطقة القناة، مهما كانت النتائج، والدفاع عن القاهرة حتى النهاية. وتم تشكيل كتائب التحرير التي شاركت فيها التنظيمات المختلفة .ومرة أخرى اقول لو لم يريد فاروق قيام الفدائيين بالهجوم على القوات البريطانية لكان منعهم .
ووجدت بريطانيا نفسها في موقف صعب، وقررت أن تتخذ عددًا من الإجراءات والتدابير لإجبار حكومة الوفد عن التراجع عن موقفها منها خطة تخريبية لحريق القاهرة وجربت بريطانيا أولاً حرق كنيسة بمدينة "السويس" أثناء غارة بريطانية على المدينة في [7 من ربيع الآخر 1371هـ=4 من يناير 1952م]، لإلصاق التهمة بالفدائيين الذين كانوا نشيطين جداً فى منطقة تمركز القوات ابريطانية فى القناة ولزرع الفتنة الطائفية بين المصريين( ما اشبه الأمس باليوم )ولكن ما لبثت التحقيقات أن كشفت عن مسئولية جماعة "إخوان الحرية" –التي تمولها المخابرات البريطانية- عن الحادث.
ولم يبق أمام البريطانيين سوى تنفيذ مؤامراتهم وحرق "القاهرة" مستغلين المظاهرات التي عمت العاصمة. في ساعات قلائل التهمت النار نحو (700) محل وسينما وكازينو وفندق ومكتب ونادٍ في شوارع وميادين وسط المدينة.
وقد أسفرت حوادث ذلك اليوم عن مقتل (26) شخصًا، وبلغ عدد المصابين بالحروق والكسور (552) شخصًا.
كما أدت إلى تشريد عدة آلاف من العاملين في المنشآت التي احترقت، وقد أجمعت المصادر الرسمية وشهود العيان على أن الحادث كان مدبرًا وأن المجموعات التي قامت بتنفيذه كانت على مستوى عالٍ من التدريب والمهارة فقد اتضح أنهم كانوا على معرفة جيدة بأسرع الوسائل لإشعال الحرائق، وأنهم كانوا على درجة عالية من الدقة والسرعة في تنفيذ العمليات التي كلفوا بها، كما كانوا يحملون معهم أدوات لفتح الأبواب المغلقة ومواقد إستيلين لصهر الحواجز الصلبة على النوافذ والأبواب، وقد استخدموا نحو (30) سيارة لتنفيذ عملياتهم في وقت قياسي، كما أن اختيار التوقيت يعد دليلاً آخر على مدى دقة التنظيم والتخطيط لتلك العمليات، فقد اختارت هذه العناصر بعد ظهر يوم السبت حيث تكون المكاتب والمحلات الكبرى مغلقة بمناسبة عطلة نهاية الأسبوع، وتكون دور السينما مغلقة بعد الحفلة الصباحية.
ومن الملاحظ أن جميع الحرائق تمت بأسلوب واحد وهو ما يدل على أن المنفذين ينتمون إلى تنظيم واحد، وأن وراءهم خطة مدبرة بعناية فائقة.( مش عارف ليه تذكرة التنظيم الذى دمر برجى أمريكا وألصقت التهمة بالمسلمين وفرح تنظيم القاعدة بالمجد ونسبها لنفسه وهذا رأى شخى )
أشعلت تلك الأحداث الثورة ودفعت الضباط الأحرار إلى التعجيل بثورتهم ضد الملك والإنجليز بعد أقل من ستة أشهر على حريق القاهرة.
أرغمت ثورة مصر( 1952م)الملك فاروق للتنازل عن العرش لابنه الطفل ( احمد فؤاد الثاني) وقال بعض المؤرخين أن الثورة كانت سيطرت على القاهرة وباقى المدن كان الجيش بها مازال موالى للملك ولكن الملك أثر التنازل عن الحكم لأبنه حقناً لدماء المصريين وغادر الملك فاروق مصر على اليخت الملكى وكان فى وداعه اللواء محمد نجيب وأعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة إلى أوروبا.
ومالبثت الثورة ان خلعت احمد فؤاد بتحويل مصر الى جمهورية
أقام فاروق في المنفى فى روما عاصمة ايطاليا وكان يزور أحيانا سويسرا لوجود شقيقاته وفرنسا لوجود ابنه احمد فؤاد الى أن توفي قاروق بروما وتكاثرت الشائعات عن موته فمن قال أنه قتل بالسم عن طريق المخابرات المصرية ومن قال أنه قتل نتيجة لشراهته فى تناول كميات كبيرة ومتنوعة من الطعام ، وكان قد أوصى بأن يدفن في المدينة المنورة فى قول وقول أخر انه أوصى أن يدفن فى مصر حيث دفن عام 1965 فى مسجد الرفاعى بجانب أبائه وأجداده بعد أن سمح جمال عبد الناصر بعودة جثمانه لمصر.لمحات شخصية من حياة فاروق:


زواج الملك فاروق من الملكة فريدة


لملكة فريدة عام1938
تزوج فاروق وهو فى سن الثامنة عشر من زوجته الأولى الملكة فريدة وأسمها الأصلى صافيناز ذو الفقار وولدت له بناته الثلاث فريال وفوزية وفادية، ثم طلق الملكة(فريدة)اثر خلافات اتُهمت فيها الملكة بوجود علاقة مع ضابط أنجليزى اعترض الشعب فقد كان يحب فريدة وسماها بالطاهرة ثم تزوج من زوجته الثانية الملكة ناريمان (ناريمان صادق ) 

الملكة ناريمان


زفاف فاروق وناريمان
فى عيد ميلاد الملك الحادى والثلاثي وكانت حينها فى سن السادسة عشر وقيل أنها كانت تستعد للزواج من أخر وعند ذهابها للجواهرجى لشراء شبكة الزواج أعجب بها الجواهرجى وأبلغ الملك الذى تزوجها وانجبت له ولى العهد احمد فؤاد الثانى الذى ولد فى القاهرة 1951 تنازل له والده فاروق عن العرش فى 26 يوليو 1952 بعد قيام الثورة.

فاروق وناريمان وولى العهد
 وتشكلت لجنة الوصاية علي العرش من الأمير محمد عبد المنعم وبهى الدين باشا بركات والقائمقام رشاد مهنا تحت رئاسة الأمير محمد على إلى أن اعلنت الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953 .وكان عمر احمد فؤاد حين تولى العرش ستة اشهر إلى أن اعلنت الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953 .
عاش فاروق حياة البذخ و السهر و كان له العديد من العشيقات منهم الكاتبة البريطانية باربرا سكلتون. وإن كانت توجد بعض الأراء التى قالت أن الصحافة المصرية تولت ظلم فاروق بمنتهى القسوة والشراسة. ونسبوا إليه ما ليس فيه. تبريرا للثورة عليه.. أو منافقه للثوار. ومن هذه الأراء الكاتب الصحفى أنيس منصور الذى قال : ((تابعت ما تنشره الصحف الايطالية عن الملك من غراميات وفضائح. وأكثرها ليس صحيحاً. كما نشرت صحف مصر أنه كان لا يفيق من الخمر. وعرفت من زوجته الملكة فريدة أنه لم يذق الخمر، لا ايماناً، وإنما كراهية لرائحتها.. وعرفت من ابنه الأمير أحمد فؤاد عندما لاحظت أنه يسرف في التدخين. فقال: أنا كوالدي لا أشرب الخمر. 
وقالوا إنه مصاب بمرض السرقة، وإن الحاشية كانت كذلك تهيئ له السرقة بأن يترك الباشوات ولاعاتهم الذهبية المرصعة بالماس ليسرقها. وليس هذا صحيحاً.. وقالوا ان لكل كباريه في مصر بابا سريا لدخول وخروج الملك. وسألت الراقصة سامية جمال. فأقسمت على المصحف أنه لم يكن لها بالملك أية علاقة، وان كانت تتمنى ذلك مثل ألوف الفتيات! 
وعرفت من قريب لي طبيب أمراض نساء كان يعالج الفنانة كاميليا ان كان عندها مرض نسائي يمنعها في الثلاث سنوات الأخيرة من حياتها أن تكون لها صلة غرامية بالملك أو بغيره))
لم يتبقى من هذا الفرع الملكى إلا الأمير أحمد فؤاد الثاني والذي يعيش في باريس منذ سفره إليها بعد إلغاء الملكية وقد انفصل عن زوجته اليهودية التي غيرت اسمها إلي 'فضيلة' بعدما كان اسمها 'دومينيك فرانس بيكار' وأولاده هم محمد علي 22 سنة والذي ولد في القاهرة بناء علي موافقة من الرئيس السادات الذي وافق علي مجئ أحمد وزوجته ليتم ولادته ابنه في القاهرة وابنته الثانية 'فوزية' 19 سنة، واسمها الحقيقي 'لطيفة' والتي شاركت في أحد عروض الأزياء الخيرية بباريس ضمن مجموعة من بنات الأمراء في العالم أما فخر الدين 16 سنة الابن الثالث لأحمد فؤاد فتمت ولادته في كازبلانكا بالمغرب بدعوة شخصية من الملك الحسن الثاني ملك المغرب
أما شقيقات أحمد فؤاد الأميرات فريال فوزية فادية يعشن الآن في سويسرا، وهن بنات فاروق من زوجته الأولي الملكة 'فريدة' التي كانت فنانة تعشق فن الرسم وكانت تكسب قوتها من اللوحات التي كانت ترسمها وتقوم ببيعها وزارت مصر في منتصف التسعينات قبل رحيلها. 
والأميرة فريال عندما كان عمرها 23 عاما وبالتحديد عام 1962 وقعت في غرام شاب يعمل رساما، كان يقوم بعمل ديكورات للفيلا الصيفية الخاصة بوالدها الملك فاروق في نابولي ورفض زواجها منه، التحقت بكلية السكرتارية وعملت سكرتيرة ومدرسة للآلة الكاتبة.. وعندما وقع الملك فاروق في غرام مغنية الأوبرا الشهيرة (ايرما كانوزا) ودعاها للإقامة في الفيلا، غادرت الأميرات الثلاث إلي منتجع أسرة محمد علي الشهير بسويسرا.
تزوجت الملكة ناريمان والدة الأمير أحمد فؤاد بعد الثورة من الدكتور أدهم النقيب وأنجبت منه طبيبا 'أكرم' وهى الأن زوجة لطبيب أسمه أسماعيل الباشا فهمى ولم تنجب منه.وقد حاول فريد الأطرش الزواج من ناريمان وتم رفض طلبه واعتقد أنالسبب هو نفس رفض الفنانة شادية الزواج من فريد الأطرش لأنه درزى والدروز خارجين عن الإسلام .


الأميرة فوزية وخطيبها ولي عهد إيران الشاه محمد رضا

الأميرة فوزية شقيقة الملك فاروق كانت زوجة لشاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي، وبعد طلاقها منه تزوجت من 'اسماعيل شرين' آخر وزير حربية في مصر قبل ثورة يوليو 1952، وتعيش معه بمنطقة سموحة بالاسكندرية. • [/COLOR]

فاروق طفلاً

الملك فاروق فى المنتصف عام 1942


وفى عام 1935


صورة تجمع الملك فاروق والملكة ناريمان وبناته من الملكة فريدة ( الاميرات / فوزية - فريال - فادية )



الملك فاروق والملك سعود عام1945

الملك فاروق فى حرب 1948

سيارة اهداها هتلر للملك فاروق


الملك فاروق وشقيقاته

مدفن الملك فاروق




وقد أتحفنا العفريت الساخر صلادينو saladino بالأنى :
ذكريات آخر شاهد على عصر الملك فاروق..!!

منذ سقوط الملكية فى 23 يوليو 1952م وحتى وقتنا هذا خرج علينا سيل من المذكرات والكتب التى تحكى عن حياة الملك فاروق آخر ملوك مصر.. كل كتاب يروى حكايات مختلفة عن الكتاب الآخر.. لدرجة أدت إلى البلبلة.. وأصبح الجيل الجديد فى حيرة أمام أسئلة كثيرة.. من يصدق؟ هل الملكية فى مصر كانت بهذا السوء والفساد أم العكس هو الصحيح؟ هل ثورة يوليو 1952م كانت مطلباً شعبياً لتنهى فترة سوداء من تاريخ مصر أم أنها كانت وبالاً على مصر؟.. أم الغرض من ظهور كل هذه الكتب والمذكرات هو "أكل العيش" والشهرة على حساب الحقيقة التاريخية..؟؟!!
لذلك كان الحرص على اللقاء مع الذين عايشوا الأحداث بأنفسهم.. ومنهم الرجل الذى قاد اليخت المحروسة بالملك فاروق فى رحلته الأخيرة خارج مصر.. إنه جلال بك علوبة 

أصغر قائد للمحروسة.. وصديق الملك فى كل رحلاته.. وكان والده محمد على علوبة باشا أحد مؤسسى حزب الأحرار الدستوريين، وكان وزيراً للأوقاف المصرية، ثم وزيراً للمعارف، فالأشغال، وأول من عُين سفيراً لمصر فى باكستان بعد انفصالها عن الهند عام 1947.
وجلال علوبة هو الرجل الوحيد الذى بكى أمامه الملك فاروق.. وهو أيضاً الرجل الوحيد الذى أصر فاروق أن يتولى قيادة اليخت الملكى فى رحلته الأخيرة إلى إيطاليا بعد تنازله عن العرش رسمياً..
وزوجته هى سميرة هانم بنت عبد الرزاق باشا أبو الخير وكيل وزارة المالية فى عهد فاروق والصديقة المقربة للملكة فريدة وزميلتها فى مدرسة "الليسيه وهذا هو آخر حوار أجرى معه قبل وفاته"..

الملك فاروق يفسد ليلة زفافى..!!
يقول جلال علوبة: كان الملك فاروق سيتنازل عن العرش قبل الثورة بعشر سنوات عندما حاصرت الدبابات الإنجليزية قصر عابدين فى 4 فبراير عام 1942 لإجبار الملك على تعيين النحاس باشا رئيس حزب الوفد على رأس الوزارة، فاشترط الملك أن يؤلف النحاس باشا وزارة ائتلافية، ولكن النحاس رفض، فتوجه السفير البريطانى السير مايلز لامبسون إلى القصر الملكى وقال لفاروق فى لهجة آمرة: إما النحاس وإما أن نعزلك عن العرش!! واضطر الملك إلى الموافقة فى نهاية الأمر.
كانت الأوامر قد صدرت لى بتجهيز "المحروسة" حتى إذا تنازل عن العرش أقوم بنقله إلى المكان الذى يختاره.. وكانت هذه هى المرة الأولى التى يستعد فيها رسمياً للتنازل عن العرش!!.. وقد تسبب هذا الموضوع فى إفساد ليلة زفافى والتى كانت فى 5 فبراير 1942م، وكنت قد أخبرت "السرايا" كلها.. ولكن بالطبع لم يحضر أحد!!


لم يحج.. لكن دمه خفيف..!!
توطدت العلاقة بينى وبين الملك فاروق حتى أصبحنا أصدقاء، وكان هناك حب متبادل بيننا لأننى لم أنافق أبداً مثل باقى الحاشية، لدرجة أنه كان يأخذ رأيي فى تعيين بعض الوزراء، أنا والدكتور يوسف رشاد الطبيب الخاص بالملك.. وخرجنا سوياً فى رحلات كثيرة جداً باعتبارى قائد اليخت الملكى المحروسة.. ذهبنا إلى قبرص وفرنسا وإيطاليا وزرنا السعودية لأداء العمرة.. وهى العمرة الوحيدة التى قام بها الملك طوال حياته حتى أنه لم يحج!! بالإضافة إلى الرحلات القصيرة فى الشواطئ المصرية.
وبرغم علاقتى القوية بالملك لم أتدخل مطلقاً فى خلافاته العائلية.. وكان مكانه المفضل عندما يتشاجر مع والدته الملكة نازلى أو زوجته الملكة فريدة هو المحروسة.. إلا أنه كان يتميز بخفة الظل والدم الخفيف والنكتة الحاضرة حتى فى أحلك المواقف والظروف!!

أصعب يوم فى حياة فاروق..!!


وعن أصعب وأهم يوم فى حياة الملك فاروق يقول جلال علوبة: يوم 22 يوليو 1952 كنت فى الإسكندرية.. وفوجئت بالملك يحدثنى تليفونياً -على غير عادته- وقال بصوت مضطرب: يبدو أن الجيش قام بعمل حاجة!! جهز نفسك واستعد باليخت.

وبعد ذلك تحدثت إلى شماشرجى الملك محمد حسن باشا الذى قال إن حركة الجيش زوبعة فى فنجان!!
وبدأت المفاوضات بين اللواء محمد نجيب وعلى ماهر من جانب والملك فاروق من الجانب الآخر.. وخلال هذه الأيام أقمت مع الملك فى قصر عابدين من يوم الأربعاء 22 يوليو حتى السبت 26 يوليو.. حتى اتصل بى أنور السادات -وكان ضابطاً صغيراً وقتذاك-تليفونياً وقال لى: إننا نريدك فى مقر القيادة. فقلته له: تعال أنت وخذنى. وبالفعل جاءنى إلى مصلحة الموانى والمنائر حيث كنت بانتظاره.. وذهبنا سوياً إلى محمد نجيب الذى طلب منى أن أرحل بالملك فاروق فى الساعة السادسة فى صباح اليوم التالى الأحد 27 يوليو، وعلمت أن الملك أصر على عدم الرحيل بدونى.. وأعطانى نجيب أمراً كتابياً بالسفر بفاروق وأسرته إلى إيطاليا بشرط أن أعود بالمركب سالمة.

وعدت إلى الملك فى نفس اليوم فى الساعة الخامسة، وكانت حالته النفسية سيئة جداً، وقلت له: استعد للإبحار صباحاً. وطلبت من محمد نجيب قوة حربية لتأمين المحروسة ضد أى هجوم إسرائيلى.. وبعد أن وافق نجيب أن يعطينى القوة الحربية رفض مجلس قيادة الثورة لأن محمد نجيب كان ذو شخصية مهزوزة، أما جمال عبد الناصر فلم يكن قد ظهر فى الصورة بعد، ودوره لم يتضح إلا بعد نجاح الثورة تماماً.
صباح يوم الرحيل..!!

وفى صباح يوم الرحيل كان فى وداع الملك السفير الأمريكى بالقاهرة جيفرسون كافرى.. وجاء محمد نجيب متأخراً ومعه من رجال الثورة صلاح سالم وحسين الشافعى وصلاح فريد، وقالوا لنا: إحنا آسفين يا جماعة للتأخير.. فقد ضللنا الطريق إلى الباخرة..!!

وأبحرت المحروسة من ميناء الإسكندرية وهى ترفع العلم الملكى لأن مصر لم تكن جمهورية بعد.. كما أن الملك أحمد فؤاد كان على متن اليخت.. ولم نجد فى استقبالنا فى نابولى سوى مندوب من وزارة الخارجية افيطالية وسفير مصر فى إيطاليا.. وكان من المفروض أن تحتفل بنا إيطاليا كما فعلنا مع ملكهم إيمانويل عندما جاء إلى مصر بعد خلعه..!!

الملك يبكى..!!
وأما عن حالة الملك فاروق النفسية فى تلك اللحظات فيقول جلال بك علوبة: كانت حالته فظيعة.. دائم البكاء.. ولم تكن هذه هى المرة الأولى التى يبكى فيها الملك.. فقد رأيت قبل ذلك يبكى وعندما سألته عن السبب قال: أنا زهقان وحالة البلد متعبة ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل..!!
ولم يكن يبكى أمام أى شخص آخر أبداً.. وفى خلال اليومين أو الثلاثة التى تلت الثورة كان ما يزال يعاند ويرفض تصديق ما حدث.. ويعتقد أن الثورة سيتم القضاء عليها.. لدرجة أنه كان يفكر فى تعيين اللواء محمد نجيب وزيراً للحربية.. ورفض التوقيع على وثيقة التنازل عن العرش.. وكان يؤكد أن رجال الثورة أمسكوا النمر من ذيله..!!
ولكنى قلت له: كفايه كده.. إن الناس لا تريدك..!!

الملك وبناته يأكلون الطعمية..!!
ويستطرد علوبة: لقد غادر الملك فاروق مصر ومعه كل بناته.. فريـال وفوزية وفادية وابنه الصغير أحمد فؤاد وزوجته الجديدة ناريمان.. ولم يأخذ معه سوى حقيبة واحدة واحدة بها بدلة صيفى وقميص وشورت.. أما الأولاد فلم يكن معهم ما يكفيهم من الملابس لدرجة أنهم نسوا تزويد اليخت بالطعام.. فأرسلت أحد الضباط لشراء طعام يكفينا لثلاثة أيام.. وكان الطعام مكوناً من جبنة بيضاء وفول وطعمية وخبز جاف..!!

الملك لم يكن مهرباً..!!
ويؤكد علوبة أن الملك فاروق لم يخرج بأى شئ من مصر.. ولم يسرق الأموال.. ولم يقم بتهريب الذهب أو مجوهرات القصور الملكية كما أشيع عنه.. وكل ما قيل بهذا الصدد كذب وافتراء.. والحقيقة أن رصيد الملك فى الخارج وصل إلى خمسة ملايين جنيهاً.. وحدث فيما بعد أن تعرضت القصور الملكية للنهب والسلب.. فقد كانت اللوريات تأتى ليلاً لتحمل التحف النفيسة والمجوهرات.. إلى أين؟ الله وحده أعلم..!!

أيام الرحلة..!!
أما عن حالة الملك أثناء الرحلة على ظهر "المحروسة" فيقول قائد اليخت الملكى: حبس الملك نفسه فى أول يوم داخل قمرته.. ولم يتحدث مع أحد.. وفى اليوم الثانى كانت نفسيته أفضل.. وأول شئ فعله أنه خرج إلى سطح السفينة وظل يدعو الله أن يحفظ مصر من كل مكروه..!!
وأما الأولاد فكانوا يلهون ويلعبون البنج مع بعضهم البعض.
وتناول طعام الغداء مع طاقم السفينة.. وبعد ذلك جلس حزيناً يفكر فيما حدث له وما هو آتٍ..
وكنت أواسيه دائماً وأقول له: هذه إرادة الله وحكمته.
وطوال الرحلة كان مجلس قيادة الثورة يرسل لى إشارات استعجال حتى أعود.. فقلت لضابط اللاسلكى: 

أغلق الجهاز لأننى لا أريد أن أسمع أحداً منهم!!
وفى اليوم الثالث كان الملك هادئاً وسلم أمره إلى الله.. وظل يلح علىَّ أن ابقى معه فى إيطاليا.. حتى أنه عرض مليون جنيه لأقبل الحياة بجواره هناك.. ولكنى رفضت لأننى التزمت بكلمة شرف مع محمد نجيب على العودة باليخت سالماً.

كان أكولاً.. لكنه لم يشرب الخمر..!!
ويؤكد علوبة أن الملك فاروق لم يذق طعم الخمر فى أى يوم من الأيام لأنه كان يؤكد على حرمتها، وإن كان لديه بار فى منزله ليعزم على ضيوفه.. ولكنه كان لا يشرب معهم!!
أما بالنسبة لعلاقاته النسائية فهذا محض افتراء وإشاعات لا أساس لها.. كان يحب أن يحيط نفسه بعدد كبير 

من النساء إلا أنه لم يقم علاقات معهن..!!
وكان يقبل على الأكل بشراهة ويحب أن تكون مائدته عامرة بأصناف الطعام المتنوعة.. أما عن علاقته بـ"بولى" السكرتير الإيطالى الخاص به فكانت هى السبب فى تصرفاته الطائشة فى أواخر أيامه بمصر.. لأن الملك كان لا يرفض له طلباً.. وكان يقول لى: أنا وبولى مثل الأخوين لأننا نشأنا معاً..!!
فقد كان والد بولى يعمل كهربائياً فى القصر الملكى.
وقد رفض مجلس قيادة الثورة أن يسافر بولى مع فاروق، وتم اعتقاله، ثم أفرج عنه، وافتتح مطعماً شهيراً فى مصر الجديدة حتى مات ودفن فى مصر.

القمار.. وأكثر من ملكة..!!
ويقول علوبة إن من سيئات الملك فاروق أنه لعب القمار فى أواخر أيامه، وذلك لأنه لم يجد من ينصحه.. كما أصابه اليأس بعد انفصاله عن الملكة فريدة.. واضطر للزواج من الملكة ناريمان من أجل إنجاب ولد، ولكى يحبه الشعب، لأنه كان يقول إن ناريمان من عامة الشعب حيث كان والدها موظفاً بالسكة الحديد.. وتزوجها الملك بعد أن أمرها بفسخ خطبتها من زكى هاشم المحامى.

بعد العودة..!!
ويكمل جلال علوبة: بعد العودة إلى مصر التقيت بمحمد نجيب الذى شكرنى وطلب لى قهوة وظل يعزم علىَّ بالمشاريب.. وطلبت منه أن يتكلم بصراحة.. وعلمت أننى أحلت إلى المعاش.. وكنت أصغر لواء فى القطر المصرى حينئذ..
وانقطعت صلتى بفاروق تماماً.. وتم إدراج اسمى ضمن الممنوعين من السفر.. ولم يتم رفع اسمى إلا فى عندما أصبح ممدوح سالم رئيساً للوزراء.

صديقة الملكة..!!
وتقول سميرة هانم عبد الرزاق زوجة جلال بك علوبة وصديقة الملكة السابقة فريدة: كانت الملكة فريدة فى شدة الحزن والتأثر عند نفى فاروق رغم أنها كانت منفصلة عنه.. ورفضت السفر لأى مكان بعد قيام الثورة حتى تم تجريدها من كل أملاكها.. فاضطرت للسفر إلى بيروت بعض الوقت.. ثم توجهت إلى باريس وامتهنت حرفة الرسم حتى تستطيع العيش لأنها لم تكن تملك شيئاً.. وعندما اشتد بها الحنين إلى مصر طلبت من الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات السماح لها بالعودة.. فوافق ومنحها شقة فى منطقة المعادى.. وظلت ترسم وتبيع لوحاتها، وكان هذا مصدر رزقها الوحيد حتى ماتت..!! 


ثم كان لى هذا الرد
الأبن العزيز / صلادينو
ما اسرع ما أوفيت بوعد يا محمد . اصدق القبطان علوبة فى أن الملك عند سفره لم يأخذ معه إلا شنطة واحدة فلو كان هرب أى شىء لمنعته الثورة فعلاً وليس كما قال محمد حسنين هيكل على موقع الجزيرة من أنه هرب بأموال مصر .
اليك ما قاله هيكل 
-حمولة الذهب والهروب الكبير
- بوللي.. القريب الخائن
- أزمة دبلوماسية بسبب ملك سابق
- خيانة جديدة وأموال ضائعة
- حلم عودة الملكية إلى مصر
حمولة الذهب والهروب الكبير
حمولة الذهب والهروب الكبير



محمد حسنين هيكل: مساء الخير، في هذه الليلة سوف أكمل فصلا من القصة إلى نهايته لكي أفرغ منه ولا أعود إليه وهذا الفصل هو قصة الملك فاروق بعد.. مساء يوم 26 وبعده لأنه أنا بأعتقد إنه هنا فيه قصة مأساة مهولة إنسانية وفي بعض المرات يبقى فيه المأساة الإنسانية فيها البطولة لكن فيه مرات تبقى المأساة إنسانية لكن ليس بالضرورة أن يكون فيها بطولة. الملك فاروق.. أنا حكيت في الأسبوع الماضي لغاية ما بعد المركب المحروسة.. يخت المحروسة تحرك من ميناء الإسكندرية قاصدا إلى الشمال وقلت إنه حصل إنه بعض الضباط.. محمد نجيب وبعض الضباط المرافقين معه في الإسكندرية قالوا إنه فيه.. أو بلغهم إن فيه ذهب، الملك فاروق حمَّل ضمن الـ 222 شنطة اللي أخذهم معه بعضها كان فيها حمولات ذهب وشُحن ذهب وسبائك ذهب إلى آخره وحكيت إنه كان فيه محاولة لإرجاع اليخت وحكيت أيضا إنه تقرر إنه بلاش الحكاية دي خلاص، اللي حصل في الموضوع ده بالتحديد وأنا أمامي وثائقه إنه جاءت حكاية إنه الملك أخذ معه كميات كبيرة جدا من الذهب وكانوا راغبين في استعادة.. إعادته وإدوا أمر بالفعل لجلال علوبه إنه يرجع بالمركب بقت فيه أزمة وبعدين بعتوا يستشيروا رأي بقية القيادة في القاهرة وفيها جمال عبد الناصر وأنا حاولي الساعة.. من ذلك اليوم المركب تحركت حوالي ستة وعشرة، اليخت تحرك حوالي ستة وعشرة، ستة وربع وعلى بال الساعة ثمانية ونصف كانت أزمة الذهب موجودة وعلى بال تسعة وعشرة أو تسعة وربع كان هذا الموضوع موجود في القاهرة بيُسأل فيه جمال عبد الناصر وأعضاء مجلس لجنة القيادة الموجودين معه وأنا حضرت.. شفت بنفسي جمال عبد الناصر وهو خارج من غرفة الاجتماعات وهو بيحكي بيقول إنه رأيه، واحد إنه حكاية إرجاع المحروسة مرة ثانية معناها إن إحنا بنعيد نفس المشهد اللي إحنا بالكاد خلصنا منه فخلوها تمشي والحاجة الثانية إنه إذا كان فيه ذهب خلوا رئيس الوزارة اللي جاء يعالج هذا الموضوع مع السلطات المختصة يشوفوا إزاي الطريقة يعملوا إيه فيها، لكن هم لو رجعوا الملك فاروق ورجعوا اليخت تاني ها ندخل في موقف معقد ما لوش حدود وها يفتح احتمالات ما لهاش لزوم وبالفعل راح هذا الكلام في إسكندرية وعلى أي حال تولى الموضوع علي باشا ماهر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللي هم اختاروه اللي هم مجموعة لجنة القيادة اختارته بالطريقة اللي أنا تكلمت عليها يوم 23 يوليو، أول حاجة في الوثائق بتقول لي إنه الإنجليز والأميركان اهتموا بهذا الموضوع وبرضه كان رأيهم إن ده كلام لا يعقل وإنه اليخت لا يمكن يرجع وحتى أنا أمامي برقية من القائم بالأعمال في الإسكندرية، القائم بالأعمال البريطاني في الإسكندرية بيبلغ علي ماهر إنه رأي السلطات البريطانية إن عودته بهذا الشكل ثاني.. عودة اليخت بهذا الشكل ثاني للإسكندرية ها تعمل مشاكل غير مقبولة وإنه دلوقتي فيه قطع من أسطول أميركي راح على اتصال باليخت وإنهم ملتزمين بسلامته وإنه عودته مرة ثانية قد تفتح الباب لمشاكل وحكاية اليخت على أي حال.. وكده بلغوا علي ماهر يُمكن قوي ترتيب الأمر فيها مع السلطات الإيطالية لمَّا المركب توصل إلى نابولي اللي هي كانت أول ميناء وصول المركب في طريقها إليه، البرقية أمامي واضحة في الإنجليز والأميركان بيقولوا إيه نصيحتهم إيه في هذا الموضوع ورأيهم الحقيقة يعني ورأيهم.. ورأيهم قاطع في هذا واضح وأظن فيه فقرة هنا بتقول ببساطة كده إنه بصرف النظر عن أي كميات من الذهب أخذها الملك فاروق معه فهذا موضوع ممكن قوي (Retrievable) ممكن استعادته لكن مش استعادة المركب والموضوع ده من فضلكم حلُّوه مع السلطات الإيطالية وهذا ممكن والقواعد تسمح به وعلي ماهر كان من أنصار هذا الرأي فعلا يعني، هأقف هنا عند مشاهد مهمة قوي أو مشاهد مهمة مش بالوقائع اللي جرت فيه لكن بالإنسانية اللي تبدت فيها وبأتكلم هنا على إنسانية الإنسان سواء في أحوال ضعفه وفي أحوال قوته، فيه شاهد واحد.. ما حدش أبدا يقدر يعرف إيه اللي جرى على المركب في هذه الفترة ويقدر يحكي لنا إلا طرفين، طرف منهم لم يقل شيئا ما حكاش وهو الملك فاروق، لكن الطرف الثاني وهو جلال علوبه، لواء بحري جلال علوبه وهو قائد اليخت حكى فيه.. حكى وكتب وبرقيات ووثائق برقياته المتبادلة ما بين اليخت المتقدم من الإسكندرية إلى نابولي وما بين القيادة في الإسكندرية ثم في القاهرة بتروي قصة أنا بأعتقد إنها من الناحية الإنسانية تساوي الوقوف معها لأنه مرات المشاهد الإنسانية بتبقى فيها ما هو أكثر من مجرد الوقائع اللي تتبدى، يعني عندما يتبدى الضعف الإنساني مرات بيبدو إنه هذا الضعف موجود في قوة المأساة إلى درجة تستحق الوقوف أمامها وتستحق الوقوف باهتمام ولو حتى لمجرد أن يدرس الناس وأن يفهموا، علوبه بيقول وهي.. أنا سمعتها منه مباشرة مرة في إسكندرية في بيت صديق الأستاذ سيد النحاس وهو من أقطاب الوفد وجلال علوبه كان هناك وكان فيه عدد كبير من الناس موجودين وسمعوا هذه الرواية معي، جلال علوبه بيقول إنه لما طلعوا.. لما الضباط طلعوا يودعوا الملك إنه اللواء محمد نجيب تقدم إلى الملك وقال له، اعتذر له وقال له أنا متأسف يا مولاي لكن أنا أظن أني خُدعت وأنا ما كنتش عاوز الأمور توصل لهذه الدرجة ووصف نفسه في هذا بأنه.. وصف غير لائق، أنا سمعت علوبه بيقول الكلام ده لكن بيحكي بعد كده علوبه لما قدم تقريره الأولاني لم يذكر فيه هذه الواقعة بالتحديد لكن بعد كده رجع حكاها ثم كتبها، لكن هذه الملاحظة عن ما قاله اللواء محمد نجيب للملك فاروق وفيها نوع من الاعتذار الشديد بيقول جلال علوبه إنها كانت بداية.. أول مرة يتناقش فيها مع الملك وهم لسه موجودين على جسر.. على الكوبري بتاع المحروسة، على جسر المحروسة والمركب بتبعد وجلال علوبه بيوصف الملك كان بيبُص إزاي على إسكندرية وأنوارها تبعد وركز نظره على رأس التين اللي هو كان مقر.. أو شاف أيام من طفولته وأيام من صباه ومن ملكه إلى آخره وبيبُص على أضواء إسكندرية وهي تغيب وبعدين التفت لجلال علوبه وهذا واضح فيما كتبه جلال علوبه وقال له أنت سمعت اللي أنا سمعته من اللي قاله محمد نجيب؟ قال له سمعت، قال له رأيك إيه؟ قال له مولاي رأيه ورأيك أكثر صوبا من أي رأي آخر، فرد الملك قال له، إذا كان ده اللي سمعته أنت واللي سمعته أنا يبقى بيقول لي إنه هذا الرجل ليس رأس النمر ولكن ذيل النمر. 


بوللي.. القريب الخائن
محمد حسنين هيكل: أنا هذه الرواية يعني لأنها لم تُكتب في التقرير الأصلي الذي رُفع للقيادة ولأنه لم يروها أحد ولكنه جلال علوبه كتبها بعد كده ونشرها فيما بعد فأنا قد أتحفظ عليها لكنه ما لا أستطيع التحفظ عليه ومستعد أخذه بلا تردد.. أقبله بلا تردد هو ما جرى بعد ذلك.. ما جرى بعد ذلك غريب قوي في تفاصيله، جلال علوبه بيحكي وأنا سمعت الواقعة من ناريمان.. من الملكة ناريمان إنه هو كان بالنهار.. طول النهار كان قلقان على الملك عايز الملك يطلع المركب بسرعة قوي لأنه لا يفهم سر تمسك الملك بأنطوني بوللي اللي هو مدير شؤونه الخصوصية ورغبته المُلحة إنه يأخذه معه على المركب ويطمئن على سلامته والملكة ناريمان حكت إنه هي ضايقها جدا إنه الملك كان مصمم يأخذ معه بوللي وهي قالت له.. راحت قالت له إنه هذا الرجل أضر بك وأنت في مصر وها يضرك وأنت بره ولكن الملك كان متمسكا بأنه يأخذ معه بوللي وبعدين بوللي في هذه الفترة يبدو إنه هرب أو بعد عن نظر الملك وعن القصر وتسلل خارجا من القصر، الملكة ناريمان بتقول لي إنها هي واقع الأمر هي اللي ساعدت على تهريبه، بتقول لي هي إنها ندهت واحد من ضباط الحرس وحست إنه هذا الضابط من قوات الحرس متضايق إن الملك في هذا الموقف الصعب اللي كل الناس فيه عايز يأخذ بوللي معه، فقالت له شوفوا طريقة خذوا الرجل ده سلموه بأي شكل للقوات اللي قاعدة بره محاصرة القصر لكن ما تخلوهوش ييجي مع الملك، على أي حال بوللي كان مستعد يهرب، لكن بيقول بقى، نرجع للمشهد اللي على اليخت، بيقول علوبه إنه الملك بدأ معه قال له إنه أنا كان نفسي قوي.. أول حاجة قالها بعد الملاحظة بتاعت محمد نجيب كنت عاوز قوي بوللي يبقى معي وعلوبه يبدي دهشته وبعدين بيقول له، أنت.. المركب ها ترجع تاني؟ فبيقول له ها نوصلك إن شاء الله في نابولي وبعدين الأوامر اللي عندي من القيادة إني أرجع بالمركب تاني، فطلب منه إرسال مجموعات من ملابسه كان موجودة في المنتزه ما أخذهاش وكانت موجودة في القبة ما أخذهاش لكن هو فاكرها ملابس وحاجات وأشياء أخرى ثانية بما فيها مجموعة بِدل كان هو وصَّى عليها وراحت له، لكن لما وصل إلى هذه النقطة بيقول علوبه وفيه شواهد كثيرة وبتأكد إن ده صحيح بما فيهم الملكة ناريمان إن الملك بدأ يعيط وإنه فيه كتير قوي حواليه ومنهم الملكة احترموا ده، الملكة وقفت بجانبه والباقيين كلهم مشوا من جانبه ولكنه وقف على الكوبري وأجهش ببكاء مسموع وبصوت عالٍ وبعدين عدد كبير قوي من الناس اللي حواليه عيطوا وبعدين الملكة أخذته ونزلت به تحت على الكابينة.. على المقصورة الملكية وقعدوا تحت وكل الناس يعلموا أن الملك اللي قعد متماسكا طول النهار وأدى هذا المشهد في إنه يسلم على الناس ويسلم على رجال القصر ولما يحس إن بعضهم منهار يقول لهم خليكم رجاله وإلى آخره وصل إلى نهاية احتماله البشري وهو على كوبري المحروسة والليل بينزل على المحروسة وكلهم احترموا ضعفه الإنساني وشافوه وهو يبكي وسمعوا بكاءه بصوت عالٍ ونزلوا تحت في الكبينة وسابوه ولم يظهر تلك الليلة لا على عشاء ولا على أي حاجة ثانية ولم تظهر ناريمان كمان، ثاني يوم هو كان أحواله أحسن فيما يبدو وبيوصف برقياته الصادرة من المحروسة طوال الوقت والمحروسة متجهة شمالا إلى نابولي وقابلتها قطعة من الأسطول الأميركي.. مدمِّرة من الأسطول الأميركي إدتها إشارة التعارف شافوا الطريق الملاحي بتاعها متجه شمال كريت والمسائل مضبوطة وطيارة من القوات البريطانية طلعت فيها وطارت فوقها من قاعدة العضم في ليبيا واطمأنوا إنه خرجت بره المياه الإقليمية وما عدش حد لا طائرات مصرية ممكن تلحقها ولا قطعة بحرية مصرية ممكن تلحقها بقوا مطمئنين ومشيت، لكن طول الوقت في هذه اللحظات فيه برقيات وفيه أوامر متبادلة وجاية من المحروسة وإلى القيادة في القاهرة القيادة كلها محمد نجيب يعني، في روايات جلال علوبه أولا فيه أشياء كتير جدا فيه مشاهد إنسانية أنا عايز أقف قدامها لأنه السياسة في اعتقادي السياسة جوهر السياسة هو إدارة صراعات لكن في أثناء تجليات السياسة التجليات الإنسانية للسياسة التعبيرات السياسية مرات بتبقى إنسانية أكتر ما إحنا باستمرار بنتصور لأنه إحنا بنسيب تفاصيل إنسانية كتير قوي وبنركز على الوقائع الكبيرة ونأخذها في ظاهر التسجيل ولا ندخل في عمقها لكي نطل على الإنسان لأنه اعتقادي أنا باستمرار إنه في صنع التاريخ وفي كل الحوادث في العنصر الذي لا يجب أن يُغفل على الإطلاق هو كيف يفكر إنسان؟ كيف يشعر إنسان؟ كيف يتصرف إنسان في ظروف أزمة؟ الملك فاروق هنا في الثلاث أيام، أنا هأعرض لوصف جلال علوبه وبعدين هأعرض لوثائق المراسلات ما بين اليخت الملكي وما بين القيادة في القاهرة، جلال علوبه يحكي كذا مشهد إنساني هو حكاهم في تقاريره وبعدين تكلم عنها كتير قوي، بيلاحظ جلال علوبه مثلا إنه من المفارقات اللي أزعجت الملك قوي إنه اليخت.. إنه المدمرة المصرية اللي طلعت لوداعه جلال علوبه بيقول إنه في الأول كان عاوز هو حراسة تأخذ المركب.. تأخذ اليخت من أول إسكندرية لغاية لما توصله نابولي حراسة ملكية باعتبار إنه ولو أن الملك فاروق لم يعد ملكا لكنه ابنه الصغير أحمد فؤاد هو اللي نودي به ملكا، فإذاً هناك ملك على اليخت المحروسة وهذا يقتضي إنه تبقى فيه حراسة من الأسطول الملكي المصري فالطلب رُفض ما فيش حراسة رفضوا الكلام ده كله، لكن فيه مدمرة قامت بتحية الوداع وضربت طلقات ولاحظ الملك فاروق إنه هذه المدمرة اسمها فاروق الأول، من الحاجات اللي يظهر.. يبدو إنها من الحاجات التي زودت إحساسه بالانهيار أو بالضعف الإنساني أو بتدفق مشاعره في ذلك الوقت وهي كلها حزينة طبعا يعني إنه هذه المركب اللي بتحييه في هذه اللحظة الأخيرة اسمها على اسمه وبعدين يحكي.. تمشي الروايات وبعدين نلاقيه مرة ثانية بيرجع لبوللي مرة ثانية بيقول بيحكي الصبحية بيقول إنه ليلة.. الليلة اللي مشي فيها إنه لم ينم طول الليل، ما قلش إنه كان بيبكي طوال الليل لكن الملكة ناريمان قالت إنه فِضِل لغاية الفجر هي سمعاه.. هي صاحية وهو صاحي وهي كل شوية تحس بالتشنجات بتاعته وتقلق وتحاول تكلمه وهو ما يردش عليها وبعدين توصل المركب لإيطاليا والملك يتصور إنه ها يُقابَل في إيطاليا بمراسم تليق به فيبص على الميناء لا يجد إلا عبد العزيز بدر بيه وهو سفيرنا في روما في ذلك الوقت وكان أصله في الديوان.. كان أصله أمين أول في الديوان، الملك فيه هنا مسألة مهمة جدا وأنا عايز أقف قدامها دقيقة وهي إنه الملك عندما قابل كافري قبل أن يستقل اليخت المحروسة ويبدأ رحلته وهو بيتكلم معه طلب منه أن يرسل للحكومة الأميركية برغبته في إنه يروح أميركا بعد كده إنه هو مش عاوز إنه ها يروح في إيطاليا شويه لكن عارف إنه في إيطاليا هو ها يزهق وهو عمره ما رحش أميركا أبدا ما كانش جاءت له الفرص يروح أميركا وبيسمع كتير عن أميركا وأخواته وأمه موجودين في أميركا لكن هو مش عايز يروح معهم في كاليفورنيا لكن هو بيفكر قوي إنه يروح يستقر في الآخر في أميركا وبيقول إنه بيفكر يشتري أرض ويستثمر في مشروعات سياحية في فلوريدا. 


أزمة دبلوماسية بسبب ملك سابق
محمد حسنين هيكل: فالملك وصل إيطاليا، المركب بانت قدامها نابولي، دخلوا ميناء نابولي وبعدين الملك متضايق من إنه ما كانش فيه مراسم كفاية لاستقباله وتصور هو إنه ها يبقى في استقبال له ما كانش فيه استقبال لاقى عبد العزيز بدر وطلع له عبد العزيز بدر على المركب وقال له إنه.. وهذه هنا فيه مآسي مرات بتبقى.. عبد العزيز بدر قرَّب منه وقال له إنه هو عاوز يروح فين بعد كده ها ينزل في نابولي ولا عايز يروح فين؟ فقال له، أنا عايز أروح كابري.. جزيرة كابري، فقال له إذا كان كده فروح بلاش جنوه.. تنزلوا في جنوه متأسف، بلاش تنزلوا في نابولي روحوا على جنوه لأنه جنوه ها تبقى أقرب لكم عشان ترحوا كابري، فقائد المركب هنا جلال علوبه مضطر يتصل بالقاهرة يقول والله وصلنا إلى أقرب ميناء وهو نابولي ولكن فيه دلوقتي الملك يروح أو عايز يكمل أو عايز يروح يغير خط السير ويروح جنوه ده ممكن؟ لا ما يرحش جنوه، الأوامر جاءت من القاهرة لا ما يروحش جنوه، نزِّله هنا ويعمل اللي عايز يعمله، بعدين الأوامر بقى هأخذ.. هأقف قدام البرقيات وأقف قدامها طويل في اعتقادي لا شيء يشرح المأساة الإنسانية أكتر من البرقيات الموجودة في دفتر اليخت المحروسة واللي بتوري ماذا جرى.. وكيف جرى لهذا الملك وإزاي حصل إيه في هذا الوقت، البرقيات قدامي المتبادلة أول حاجة إنه أول برقية فيها بتقول إيه، إلى حضرة صاحب السعادة قائد عام القوات المسلحة بالقاهرة، وصل اليخت المحروسة ميناء نابولي الساعة 13، يعني الساعة 1 اليوم الثلاثاء 29 أوامركم؟ بعدين بعتوا له رد من القاهرة، إلى قائد اليخت المحروسة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة يأمركم بعدم السماح بالنزول إلى البر سوى الملك السابق ونجله وأولاده والبنات وزوجته وملابسهم الخاصة وعدم السماح بنقل مصاغ خاص أو جواهر أو سبائك ذهب أو تحف أو أواني ثمينة والرجوع إلى الموانئ المصرية بأسرع وقت، إمضاء محمد نجيب، برقية ثانية، إلى سعادة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة من جلال علوبه لي محمد نجيب، إشارة سعادتكم اليوم عُلمت أرجو الإفادة عما يُتبع مع الحراس الأجانب الذين لا يحوزون الرعوية المصرية ويطلبون نزولهم؟ عاوزين ينزلوا، رد عليه من القاهرة، من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة إلى جلال علوبه يُفاد عن عدد الأجانب الذين لا يحملون الرعوية المصرية وعن جنسياتهم وأسمائهم ومهنهم قف انتظر تعليماتنا أفد، اللواء محمد نجيب، بيبعت له يقول له جلال علوبه تاني، إلى سعادة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة جاري البحث في موضوع جنسياتهم ولا يمكنني الجزم الآن في تحديدها وسأطلب من كل منهم بياناتهم الشخصية وبعدين يرد عليه محمد نجيب، من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة إلى قائد المحروسة، يصير تنفيذ تعليماتنا بخصوص إنزال الملك وابنه وبناته وزوجته وملابسهم وعدم السماح لأي فرد آخر بالنزول وبعدين أفد؟ هنا بقى كمان فيه حاجة تلفت النظر إلى مين كانوا اللي مع الملك؟ مين اللي بيخدموه؟ طب أنا عارف.. عارفين كلنا إن فيه كريم ثابت وحواليه بعض المصريين الظاهرين لكن في داخل الحاشية في داخل القريبين للملك مين هم؟ هنا بيبان لي لأول مرة مَن هم لأول مرة وأظن إنه هذه وثيقة نادرة في إنها بتوري مَن كانوا هم المحيطين بالملك واللي بيتولوا شؤون حياته، فيقول له إيه بقى، الآتي.. إلى سعادة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الآتي بيان بأسماء وجنسيات الأشخاص الذين يرغبون في البقاء في بإيطاليا، يعقوب نظير خادم ألباني معه رخصة حمل سلاح طيب، عابدين سليمان خادم ألباني مع رخصة سلاح، رستم عبد الرحمن خادم ألباني معه رخصة حمل سلاح، شاكر آدم خادم ألباني معه رخصة حمل سلاح، إدوار كافاتشي تابع إيطالي ليس معه باسبور.. مالوش باسبور، الراجل ده عمل حاجة غريبة قوي إنه خاف ليمسكه يعني لما اتعرفت إنه أوامر.. إنه فيه أوامر جايه إنه ما ينزلوش فالراجل ده لمَّا المركب قرَّبت.. كافاتشى ده لما المركب اليخت قرَّب من الميناء نط من سطح المركب وراح عائم لأنه خاف بعدين يحجزوه ويرجعوه مصر وبعدين جوزيبي جارو حلاق إيطالي الأصل ليس معه باسبور، بيترو ديلافالي حلاق إيطالي واحد تاني، آنسة سيمون نابوريه مربية فرنسية للأولاد معها باسبور فرنسي للأولاد ديه كانت، آنسة جانيت دي ماير مربية سويسرية برده للأولاد للبنات يعني، آنسة جيرمين بيكارد خادمة سويسرية ليس معها باسبور، آنسة فيوليت جورفلي خادمة سويسرية ليس معها باسبور، كل الناس اللي حوليه في حياته الخاصة ليس فيهم مصري واحد إلا ذلك.. كل الناس اللي بيسهلوا خدمات من نوع خاص شماشيرجي اللي كان بينقل بعض الحاجات وبيرتب حاجاته، يعني صورة غير ما هياش قوي ملك مصر مش معقول يبقي فيه اللي حواليه كلهم في حياته ألبان، أنا عارف إنه أصل الأسرة ألباني لكن كده ده شوية أنا بألاقيه مستَغرَب يعني لأنه جنب إنه كنت أنا بأحس إنه الشاب ده خلافا لأبوه.. الملك فاروق خلافا لأبوه دخل في صميم الحياة المصرية لكن واضح الآن.. واضح قدامي دلوقتي إنه هذا ما كنا نراه كان جزءا من قشرة ولم يكون هو ما يجري في الداخل وإحنا هنا قيمة البرقيات ديه إن بأطُل على الداخل إن ما كانش فيه حاجة مصرية أبدا، بعدين إلى أمير البحر جلال علوبه نفذ تعليماتنا ثم أخرج من الميناء بسرعة واستمر على اتصالنا وبعدين ردا على إشاراتكم.. جلال علوبه بيبعت إلى محمد نجيب، ردا على إشارة سعادتكم الأخيرة جلالة الملك السابق مصمم على إنزال الأجانب وقد التجأ إلى البوليس الإيطالي لتنفيذ ذلك، دخلنا إنه ملك مصر بلغ البوليس الطلياني إنه معه الناس وإنه البحرية المصرية عاوزة تحجزهم وبعدين نكمل حكاية اللجوء للبوليس الطلياني يقوم يرده عليه من القاهرة، إلى قائد المحروسة الأمر معروض على الوزارة، قف سنفيدكم بالنتيجة، طب دخلنا في مشكلة دبلوماسية بقى دلوقتي الملك بلغ البوليس ومانع نزول الناس اللي معه وبعدين بيقول له الوقت بيفوت والوزارة ما بتردش فاليخت بيعبت للقيادة في القاهرة بيقول لهم، أرجو الإفادة بسرعة تجنبا للمشاكل لأنه البوليس طلع.. البوليس الطلياني طلع فعلا على اليخت بطلب من الملك عشان يخلص الجماعة اللي همَّا مش مصريين، طيب بعدين ييجي أمر من القاهرة، من محمد نجيب إلى قائد المحروسة، الصناديق تُفتح، تُسلم صناديق الملابس والأمتعة الخاصة، الصناديق التي بها ذهب أو أشياء ثمينة ملك الحكومة وتبقى وديعة لدى الحكومة الإيطالية.. بعد ما طلع البوليس الطلياني وكذا ما يُختلف عليه بعد الجرد حتى يصل مندوب الحكومة المصرية، قف اسأل محمد حسن والطيار عاكف متهمان يحجزا تحت التحفظ هما معكم ولاَّ لا؟ وبعدين ها نعمل اتصالات بالحكومة الإيطالية، يبعت له ثاني جلال علوبه بيقول له إيه؟ رداً على إشارة سعادتكم الصناديق المذكورة تحتوي على مشروبات روحية ومرطبات عددها 42 صندوقا، واقع الأمر الملك ما كانش بيشرب.. الملك فاروق ما كانش بيشرب لكن فيه مشروبات روحية ممكن قوي للحاشية ولا يوجد أشياء ثمينة أو ذهب ولذا سُلمت، محمد حسن والطيار عاكف ليسوا ضمن الركاب، باقي الحاشية الأجانب غادروا اليخت إلى جزيرة كابري مع الملك وقد حُجزت بقية الحاشية قف أمرت طاقم فيض البحار للعودة بالمحروسة لنابولي لأنه لقى وهو داخل الميناء لقى اليخت الملكي فيض البحار وحصل فيه مشكلة لأنه اليخت الملكي فيض البحار الملك قال ده ملكه الخاص وفعلاً هو ملك والدته كان، قال ده ما يرجعش ده يستنى وكان يحاول يخلي المحروسة تستنى كمان لكن بأرجع أكمل البرقيات لأنه أنا بألاقي فيها من وجهة نظري وبأعتذر إذا طالت لكن أنا بألاقي هنا الشعيرات الإنسانية الدقيقة لدم الحياة نفسها بتبان في الحاجات دية كلها، بيقول له إيه؟ حضر طاقم فيض البحار.. مش مشكلة فيض البحار مش قضية وبعدين ارجع باليخت فوراً ولا تنتظر الإشارات، قامت المحروسة.. المهم رجعت وانتهى الموضوع، راجعة المحروسة، الملك نزل من المركب ولم يعجبه ما رأى والحقيقة إنه إيطاليا في ذلك الوقت لم تكن على استعداد أن تُرحب بأحد من الملوك، لو حد يفتكر وقتها إيه الأوضاع اللي كانت موجودة في إيطاليا.. إيطاليا كانت فائتة في مرحلة دقيقة جداً من حياتها السياسية، الأحزاب الشيوعية كانت قويت شوكتها في إيطاليا، الملكية ملكية آل سافوي في ذلك الوقت سقطت وجرى استفتاء على إنه إذا كان آخر ملوك إيطاليا يستنى في إيطاليا ولاَّ يخرج وجاءت نتيجة الاستفتاء إنه فيكتور عمناويل يطلع وما يبقاش فيه ملكية وأُلغيت الملكية وأقوى الأحزاب الموجودة في إيطاليا في ذلك الوقت هي الحزب الشيوعي الإيطالي وهو تحت زعامة القائد الشهير جداً توليتي وجو إيطاليا كله ليس مهيئاً لملك لا يروح روما هو وابنه ولا.. لأنه فيه باقي، هو صحيح إن هو ملك سابق لكن هو معه ابنه ملك لاحق ملك موجود قائم على العرش والطلاينة مش عايزين كدة إطلاقاً، يروح الملك في كابري يقعد شوية أيام، بيرجع إيطاليا ويحاول يشوف طريقة يرتب بها أموره ويبدأ يتصل بالسفارة الأميركية في روما علشان الوعد اللي هو أخذه من كافري لما قابله لآخر مرة على ميناء الإسكندرية قبل ما يركب يخت المحروسة وهو إنه يروح أميركا عايز يروح أميركا لأنه إيطاليا ما هياش ملائمة قوي له ويقابل.. يرتب يحاول يرتب عن طريق بعض الناس اللي بيعرفهم في إيطاليا إنه يقابل السفير الأميركي في روما وهو في ذلك الوقت السيدة كلارا بوث دوس ويقابلها ويقول لها اللي جرى وهي تقول له إنه ما فيش إطلاقاً.. ما فيش مشكلة إطلاقاً وإنه هي متأكدة إن الحكومة الأميركية ها تفتح له أبوابها وإنه ها يروح يعني، بس يديها وقت يخلصوا الإجراءات، هذه قصة متكررة وعلى كل الناس اللي بيعتمدوا على الولايات المتحدة الأميركية إنهم يفهموها، الملك بيقعد فترة ما بيتلقاش جواب ويبدأ يقلق ويبدأ يلح لأنه حاسس لا هو قادر يعمل ترتيبات إقامة دائمة في إيطاليا ويرتب حياته إنه ها يقعد في إيطاليا لأنه الجو في حد ذاته هو نفسه وصفه لبعض الناس قال إن الجو (Hostile) بالنسبة للملكية وإنه حتى الملك أمبرتو اللي هو ابن فيكتور عمناويل واللي جرى عليه الاستفتاء حتى أفراد عائلته حتى الأقربين من الدرجة مش الدرجة الأولى بس والدرجة الثاني بس الدرجة الثالثة طُلب إليهم أن يخرجوا من إيطاليا لأنه كان فيه شعور ضد الملكية اللي بيقال إنها تعاونت مع موسوليني جنب مشاكل الملكية الخاصة، الملكية كان عندها مشكلتين في إيطاليا، مشكلة تعاونها مع موسوليني ومسايرتها له في الفاشيستية والحاجة الثانية إنه الأسرة كان دائماً.. وهنا ابن خلدون صحيح وصادق إنه العصبية بتنتهي، العصبية بمعنى القوة بتنتهي في الفاتحين الأُوَّل وأبناؤهم وأحفادهم بيضعفوا وتموت الملكيات وتموت العروش فحصل حاجة من النوع ده في أسرة سافوي وأمبرتو هو الراجل اللي جات في وشه صدمة إنه الشعب الإيطالي لا يريد الملكية، فالملك يشعر.. الملك فاروق يشعر إنه جو روما ليس ملائماً لا لابنه ولا له ويتصور إنه في أميركا ها يبقى بعيد، الحاجة الثانية كمان إنه بيقول ودي قالها إنه بيقول إنه في إيطاليا ها يبقى موجود حيث يستطيع أن يراه مصريين كُثر وهو مش عايز حد يشوفه ولا عايز يشوف حد لكنه في أميركا.. 
"
فاروق طلب حق اللجوء السياسي إلى الولايات المتحدة التي كان حليفا لها لكنها رفضت لأنها تعتزم التعامل مع النظام الجديد في مصر ولا تريد الدخول في مشاكل معه
"
لما يروح أميركا يروح ويستقر في فلوريدا يتصور الملك إن هو بهذا الشكل يبقى بعيد عما كان هو يصفه (Away from hun ways) بعيداً عن طرق الشر اللي هو بيقصد بها المخابرات المصرية ويحس إن وهو قريب في إيطاليا يعني ده شمال البحر الأبيض ومصر جنوب البحر الأبيض والمسافات قريبة قوي وهو عايز يبعد، كلارا بوث روس ما بتديلوش ردود واضحة وقاطعة وبعدين هي ما تقابلوش تبعت له مستشار السفارة يقابله على غداء مرة ويقابله في الجراند أوتيل في روما ويقول له إنه جاي له برسالة ولكن عايزها تأخذ شكل الطابع الاجتماعي وبعدين يقول له الولايات المتحدة دلوقتي (Real Politic) بيقتضي الولايات المتحدة تنشئ علاقات مع النظام الجديد في مصر، النظام اللي قام في مصر ومع إنه الولايات المتحدة كانت متعاونة معه وكان كذا وكذا.. وكذا لكن فيه حقائق موجودة لا تسمح للحكومة الأميركية في هذه اللحظة إنها تقول له تفضل تعالى في أميركا لاجئ سياسي، نفس ما جرى لشاه إيران بالملي كأنه ما جرى للملك فاروق كان بروفة مبكرة لما جرى فيما بعد مش بس لشاه إيران ولغيره من كل اللي تصورا إنهم ممكن يلجؤوا أو يعتمدوا على صداقات قديمة مع الولايات المتحدة، فالملك يعرف إنه ليس لديه فرصة إنه يروح أميركا فيبدأ يحاول يرتب حياته في إيطاليا وبعدين تبدأ علاقاته بالملكة ناريمان تسوء لأنه وهو في إيطاليا فقد أمل إنه يروح أميركا وتصور في بعض المرات أو خطر له وسأل في هذا مرات إذا كان فيه عدد.. حد من الضباط القدامى الموالين للأسرة المالكة يستطيع أن يفعل شيئا في مصر في الأوضاع الجديدة في مصر وقد بلغته أنباء.. لأنه هنا أنا بأتكلم على قصة الملك فاروق لكن ما بتكلمش على قصة أسرة محمد علي لأنه كان باقي.. لو نفتكر بعد ما خلصت.. بعد ما مشي الملك فاروق وتألف مجلس وصاية، مجلس الوصاية كان يرأسه الأمير محمد عبد المنعم أي أن الملكية موجودة في مجلس الوصاية والوصاية موجودة على ملك هو أحمد فؤاد الثاني اللي هو موجود دلوقتي مع الملك فاروق، فالملك فاروق كان يتصور وبمعرفته لبعض قوات الجيش القُدام اللواءات القدام كان بيتصور.. وفعلاً حصلت حاجات بس أنا هأرجع أتكلم فيها بعدين يعني، لكن قعد شويه ينتظر أميركا ترد عليه ما بتردش ينتظر حد من ضباطه ما بيعملش حاجة ما حدش بيعمل حاجة أبداً والأوضاع في مصر بتبعد عنه والأمور بتبعد ثم أن هناك حملة شديدة جداً في انتظاره، أظن.. بتلاحقه، أظن إنه في هذه الفترة كان أكثر ما وجعه وأنا سمعت من الملكة ناريمان تفاصيل كثيرة جداً عن هذا الوجع إنه اللي راح أبلغ في موضوع الذهب كان بوللي الراجل اللي الملك موت نفسه عشانه وبكى من أجله وصمم أن لا يغادر مصر إلا وهو معه أنطون بوللي بيه هذا الراجل لما خرج ومسكوه ضباط الحرس طلب مقابلة اللواء محمد نجيب وإنه عنده معلومات بالغة الأهمية يريد أن يقولها وبالفعل يوم 27 الصبح.. صباحاً 27 يوليو 1952 صباحاً والمركب الملك في المركب بيبكي عليه والمركب متجهة للمحروسة بوللي بيه موجود يُرحَّل للقاهرة وييجي القيادة فعلاً في القاهرة وأنا شفته هناك، لكن ما أعرفش هو قال إيه، لكن دخل في أوضة ودخل معه اللواء محمد نجيب ودخل معه ذكريا محيي الدين ومش متأكد مين كمان ثاني، أظن صلاح ناصر وبدأ أنطون بوللي يحكي تفاصيل يعني مروعة عن اللي كان بيعمله الملك وعن تصرفاته وأسوأ من كدة عن كميات الذهب اللي هربها معه، في واقع الأمر الراجل ما كانش هرب ذهب والملك فاروق لما عرف اللي حصل وإنه بوللي هو اللي كان مرشد عشانه أظن إنه أصيب بصدمة ما كانتش الصدمة الوحيدة اللي أخذها الملك فاروق في هذا الوقت، أنا حكيت إنه لما وصل روما كان عنده صدمة إنه الحكومة الإيطالية لن تقابله، عنده صدمة إن الأميركان لن يعطوه حق اللجوء إلى أميركا لأنه ده ما كانش حق لجوء لأن الأميركان اعتبروا أما ومعه ابنه كمان وهو لسه فيه المسائل ملتبسة فهمَّا مش عايزين مشاكل، عايزين يشوفوا كيف يمكن يتصرفوا مع النظام الجديد مش مع اللي فات واللي أعطى كل ما عنده ولم يبق عنده ما يعطيه ده خلاص انتهى، ليمونة وعُصرت.

خيانة جديدة وأموال ضائعة
محمد حسنين هيكل: ناريمان بتحس إنه الملك اللي قاعد في روما قاعد حاسس بخيانة رابعة ولاَّ خمسة كمان وهي خيانة فلوسه.. الرجل ده وهو موجود في الحكم وهو موجود على العرش وهو موجود على رأس السلطة في مصر استطاع تهريب وفقا لكل التقديرات اللي ممكن الوثوق بها مش عاوز الكلام اللي فيه مبالغات ده أنا لست من أنصاره يعني، لكن الملك في ذلك الوقت كان استطاع أن يهرب مبلغ ما بين 35 مش يهرب يبعت بره، مبلغ ما بين 35 إلى 40 مليون جنيه إسترليني وكان يتصور إنه هذا المبلغ موجود له، الحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه في الفترة ما بين خلعه عن العرش وإعلان خلعه ووصوله إلى روما والتحقق إن الراجل موجود هناك وإنه يقدر يسأل عن حساباته اختفى من هذه الحسابات في يوم خلعه وحده اختفى 6 مليون جنيه إسترليني من حساب.. راحت من حساب الملك ووصل الملك ليكتشف أن ما كان يعتقد إنه حوالي 35 إلى 40 مليون جنيه إسترليني وقد تقلص إلى حوالي 12 إلى 15 فوجد إنه تقريباً ثلثين الثروة اللي هو حب يستعد بها للملمات راحت منه فبقى، طبقاً للملكة نريمان بقى في حالة عصبية جداً تكالبت عليه أشياء كثيرة جداً وبقى في حالة عصبية وبتقول الملكة نريمان إنه رجع يتصرف نفس تصرفاته القديمة وإنه بدأ يسيبها ويطلع بره في العشاء مش عارف مع مين ويعرف مين وهي تضايقت وبعدين بدأت تتكلم معه وهو مش مستعد يسمع منها وبعدين بدؤوا يتخانقوا وبعدين قررت.. جاءت يوم قالت له أنها عايزة تمشي وبالفعل هو ما كانش موافق إنها تمشي قالت له ها تروح سويسرا، المهم هي رجعت وبدأت تطالبه.. تطالب بابنها، ابنها هو بيعتقد إن هو المؤتمن عليه وهو اللي ها يربيه، الحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه لما مشيت هو اضطر إنه يشوف بناته فريال وفوزية وأخواته عنده أربع بنات فبدأ يطلبهم من سويسرا، همَّا كانوا كلهم في مدارس في سويسرا فراحوا له في روما والحاجة الغريبة جداً سوء حظه سوء تصرفاته في واقع الأمر بدأ يقول للأولاد يحكي لبناته وأنا واثق من هذا، يحكي لبناته على ما فعلته به أمهم وكسر ثقة البنات في أمهم مع الأسف الشديد ثم نتيجة ده أيضاً إنه البنات فقدوا ثقتهم فيه لأن هو قدامهم هز صورة أمهم ولكن لما هز صورة أمهم هو لم يكسب لأنه في النتيجة همَّا فقدوا الثقة بالاثنين وأنا بأعتقد إنه من الحاجات اللي تعبت أولاد الملك فاروق وخصوصاً فريال الكبيرة لأن هي اللي كانت أكثر.. واعية أكثر لما رجعوا لسويسرا أنا عارف إنهم ما كانوش عايزين العلاقات معه تقريباً ويا دوب.. والحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه في هذه الفترة لجؤوا إلى شاه إيران يساعدهم بوساطة من الإمبراطورة فوزية ولكنهم لم يطلبوا من أبوهموضة أوض
"
فاروق مات ميتة مأساوية في إيطاليا كذلك انتهى الحال بابنه الذي سمي ملكا لمصر من بعده حيث تزوج من يهودية ولم ينجح هذا الزواج إلى أن أعلن سقوط النظام الملكي في مصر
"
وبعدين أبوهم يعني كان فايت في النهايات المأساوية دي، ابنه اللي قعَّده معه أنا بأعتقد إنه لسوء الحظ أيضا أساء إليه وأتعب شخصيته والنتيجة إنه الملك فاروق مات في الظروف المأساوية اللي مات فيها مات بيتعشى، الراجل بيتعشى بيأكل أكل أكثر مما تستطيع معدة أي بني آدم طبيعي إنها تحتمله، لكنه ده الرجل كان بيأكل هَمَّا لأنه مرات.. حتى في علماء النفس بيقولوا إنه مرات الناس بتأكل هَمَّا أكثر ما تأكل اشتهاءً للطعام، الراجل ده يوم ما مات كل أكل لا يمكن يحتمله حد والمهم يعني جاءت له النهاية وهو مع واحدة مع الأسف لا تساويه مقاما ولا قيمة وكلها ألوان وأنا شفتها، أنا يعني كنت راغب قوي في وقت من الأوقات كنت راغب أشوف هو عايش إزاي وأنا بأتذكر إنه أحد مستشارين سفارتنا في ذلك الوقت وهو السفير إسماعيل مبارك، بعد كده بقى سفيرنا في روما أنا قلت له تعالى من فضلك عايز أشوف الملك فاروق عايش فين، فأخذني إلى حيث كان الملك عايش أنا ما شفتوش وقتها لكن شفت بيته، الملك لما قرر يقعد في إيطاليا راح في حي بايولي وأخذ شقة دور بحاله وعمل فيه بيته ولكن ما كانش فيه حاجة تميز هذا البيت لكن.. ما كانش في حاجة تميز هذا البيت لكن.. لمَّا أنا شفته إلا مجموعة العربيات الغريبة الطورش والمش عارف إيه اللي واقفين قدام الباب.. قدام البيت وشويه كان فيه حد بوليس سري ولاَّ حاجة كده موجودين بيتابعوه بس يعني، لكنه الرجل مات حقيقة ميتة لا تليق به ولا تليق بحاجة يعني ما تلقش بحاجة أبدا وبعدين هذا الابن اللي هو تولى تربيته راح بعد كده في ظروف أنا ما يصحش أتكلم عليها لكن راح تزوج واحدة برده أيضا أظن إنها يعني مختلفة عنه ما بأقولش حاجة ثانية أكثر هي يهودية ومختلفة عنه ولكن هذا الزواج لم ينجح ولكن هذا الزواج أنا بأعتقد إنه قاد الرجل اللي سُمي ملك مصر لفترة من الفترات لغاية ما أُعلن سقوط النظام الملكي في مصر انتهت به إلى مصحة وأنا بأعتقد إنه هذا الشاب كان ممكن يستحق إن يبقى عنده مصير آخر، فاكر أنا بعد كده وأنا هأقفز بالحوادث قفزة طويلة قوي إلى سنة 1975، 1975 أنا كنت بأزور إيران زيارة رسمية بدعوة من الشاه وأنا مختلف مع الرئيس السادات لكن الشاه كان محتفظ لي بما يتصور هو إنه حاجة كويسة وهو إن أنا مع السيناتور مسعودي رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الإيراني في ذلك الوقت استطعنا أن نعيد العلاقات بين مصر وإيران وكانت قُطعت بعد سنة 1967، كنا.. كان حصل مشاكل بعد 1967 بسبب التعاون الإيراني الإسرائيلي وقُطعت علاقاتنا مع إيران ولكنه أنا بعدها وسيناتور مسعودي وهو جنب إنه كان رئيس مجلس الشيوخ كان فيه إنه صاحب دار نشر مهمة جدا في طهران هي دار إطلاعات وكان صديقا لي صديقا حقيقيا ولا تزال أسرته صديقة لي.. لي ولعائلتي، الشاه لما أنا كنت متخانق معه اتخانقنا اختلفنا مع الرئيس السادات وأنا جيت رايح إيران، اتصل بي الرئيس السادات الحاجة الغريبة قوي وقال لي أنا سمعت إنك أنت رايح إيران بدعوة من الشاه، ها تروح تتفرج ها يعمل فيك الشاه إيه يا سيدي، قلت له أنا عارفه من زمان قوي وشفته كثير قوي مش ها يقدر يعمل فيَّ يعني فهو كان رأيه إنه الشاه ها يعمل شاه علي يعني وأنا قلت له مش ها يعمل معي يعني هو استعمل وقتها لفظ يعني ها تشوف العنجهية إزاي يعني، لأن كنت بأشتكي من بعض الحاجات اللي حاصلة في مصر فعاوز يقول لي إنه في إيران ها تشوف أكتر يعني، لكن الحقيقة لما رحت وأنا في إيران الشاه الحقيقة يعني كان شديد الحفاوة بنا مقدرا إنه أنا عملت دور في العلاقات المصرية الإيرانية بشكل أو آخر، هو سيناتور مسعودي عمل معه وأنا عملت مع جمال عبد الناصر لكن استطعنا إعادة العلاقات وأنا حقيقي مؤمن كنت باستمرار ولا أزال إنه العلاقات بين مصر وإيران علاقات أساسية لأنه دول أكبر دولتين في هذه المنطقة، على أي حال ده موضوع تاني، لكن يوم وأنا موجود مع الشاه.. 


حلم عودة الملكية إلى مصر
إحنا موجودين مع الشاه والشاه عزمنا على الغداء في نيافران الشاه بيقول لي حاجة غريبة قوي، بيقول لي أنا سألني قال لي الرئيس السادات ناوي يعمل إيه مع أحمد فؤاد؟ قلت له أنا ليس في علمي إنه ها يعمل حاجة مع أحمد فؤاد، قال لي طيب في ها يحصل إيه بعد الرئيس السادات؟ افرض الرئيس السادات النهارده موجود لكن بُكره مش موجود وما فيش عندكم ما فيش تنظيم ولا في حاجة تكفل (Succession) فالرئيس السادات، أقصد تتابع رئاسة الدولة، فالرئيس السادات في ذهنه إيه بالضبط قلت له والله أنا ما بأعرفش والله يعني ما بحثتش هذا الموضوع، قال لي أنا بحثته، قال لي أنا شفته بعد..
"
شاه إيران اقترح على السادات رعاية أحمد فؤاد بن الملك فاروق وتهيئته لملك مصر من بعده غير أن السادات لم يلزم نفسه بتعهد حيال ذلك
"
كان شافه في 1974 بعد حرب أكتوبر وسألته قلت له أنت دلوقتي، كلام الشاه أنت بتعوم في مجد اللي حصل في أكتوبر والناس بتصفق لك والحاجات دي كلها، لكن لازم تفكر في بلدك بعدك لأنه إحنا.. هو كان دائما الشاه عنده تصورات الخلود والمجد والكلام الهيصة دي كلها لأنه إحنا الناس اللي زيِّنا اللي علينا مسؤوليات تاريخية علينا أن نفكر فيمن بعدنا، هو راخر ما فكرش في اللي جاي بعده يعني، لكن وقتها هو كان لا يزال في عنفوان قوته حتى هو سألني يومها وقال لي، أنا.. وأنا كتبت هذا الكلام في وقته ونشر في الصفحة الأولى في الـ(Sunday Times) وقال لي أنا اجتزت امتحاني، هو قال لي وأعتقد إنه كان بيتكلم على مصدَّق هو رأيه كان إن كل رئيس دولة بيواجه الامتحان الأكبر في حياته وإنه فيه مناسبة من المناسبات وإنه يتحقق بقاؤه ويتحقق دوره في التاريخ بمقدار ما ينجح في هذا الامتحان، فهو كان متصور إنه واجه امتحانه ونجح فيه وقال لي كده، قال لي أنا واجهت امتحاني ونجحت لكن الرئيس السادات لا يزال يواجه امتحانه وعليه أن يفكر فيما هو بعده، فقال لي أنا اقترحت عليه، الشاه بيقول لي وأنا بعدها قلت الكلام ده وكتبته، قال لي أنا اقترحت عليه إنه يعمل مع أحمد فؤاد نفس اللي عمله الجنرال فرانكو مع خوان كارلوس وإنه هو يتولى رعايته ويتولى تربيته وقال لي.. ما خباش الراجل إن هو بيرعى شؤونه وإنه بيدوا لهم بيساعدوهم بيصرفوا عليهم بشكل أو آخر يعني أو بيساعده يعني، فقال لي أنا أتصور أو قلت لأنور السادات قلت له ما تفكر جديا في إنه تأخذ هذا الشاب وبعدين إنك أنت تضعه تحت رعايتك وإنك تعمل معه زي فرانكو ما عمل ما خوان كارلوس وتربيه وتهيئه للعرش كملك من نوع آخر مختلف.. مختلف عن أبوه، أنا عارف أبوه وعارف إيه اللي عمله أبوه لكن ممكن قوي الملكية.. هو كان معتقد الملكية مهمة جدا لهذه البلدان وإلى آخره يعني، فهو ده عنده الفرصة أنور السادات إنه يعمل الحكاية دي كلها، قلت له قال لك إيه؟ قلت له يعني الرئيس السادات رد قال إيه؟ قال الحقيقة قال لي هو ها يفكر في الموضوع لكن (He did not commit him self) هو لم يلزم نفسه بشيء، الحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه في هذه الفترة نلاحظ إنه الرئيس السادات سمح.. إدوا باسبور سياسي لأحمد فؤاد وجاء مصر الشاب مسكين جاء مصر.. جاء مصر كذا مرة وهو يتصور على أمل إنه الشاه قال له حاجة يعني أو هيئه لشيء ما والرئيس السادات ساعد على ده إنه جاء أهدى له سيف محمد علي، واحد من سيوف محمد علي وبقى فيه وهم لدرجة إنه أنا مرة بأشوف بأسبانيا كنت في مدريد وبأشوف الملك خوان كارلوس وبعدين خوان كارلوس.. الملك خوان كارلوس بيسألني بيقول لي إيه؟ بيقول لي إيه قوة الحزب الملكي في مصر؟ أنا.. إحنا كنا في مكتب الملك في زانزويلا في قصره.. قصر زانزويلا وأنا وهو لوحدنا ما حدش معنا أبدا ومع.. وإحنا بنتكلم جاء له تليفون واحد سمحوا يدخلوه له كان تليفون من الملك الحسن ملك المغرب والحديث دار بالفرنساوي يعني وبعدين وأنا قاعد قدامه أنا حتى عرضت إني أطلع ما الراجل قال لي اقعد فقعدت ومش ها تكلم على الحديث ده يعني لأنه ما يلقش يعني، لكن على أي حال بيقول لي بيسألني الملك خوان كارلوس في أواخر الحديث بقول لي إيه؟ إيه فرص.. إيه الحزب الملكي عندكم؟ قلت له ما فيش حزب ملكي، أنا لا أعلم إن فيه حزب ملكي إطلاقا، قال لي طيب تفتكر إن الرئيس السادات في نواياه يبقى يعني ممكن يرجع الملكية؟ قلت له أنا أيضا، قلت له الكلام اللي أنت بتقوله لي.. أنا بأقول لخوان كارلوس شاه إيران قاله لي سألني قبل كده لكن أنا.. وقال لي إنه أقترح على الرئيس السادات حاجة في شأنه لكن أنا والله (Honestly) أنا لا أعلم.. لا أعلم إن فيه حاجة، قال لي ما تفتكرش إن ده ها يبقى حل معقول؟ قلت له أنا لا أتصور.. قلت له فيه حاجة مهمة افرقوا بين الملكيات الموجودة عندكم وبين الملكيات الموجودة عندنا، الملكيات الموجودة عنكم ملكيات لها تاريخ البوربون لهم ناس تاريخ أنت راجل من عائلة الباربون.. الباربون ناس لهم تاريخ ولهم مساهمة في التاريخ الوطني الكبير والممتد الأسباني والفرنسي في أوقات كتير قوي العصور كثير قوي، الهابس برده لهم تاريخ، هذه ملكيات ممكن قوي يبقى فيها ناس قاعدين مطالبين بالعرش (Pretenders) منتظرين لكن عندنا إحنا هذه ملكيات نمرة واحد كلها وافدة من الخارج أو معظمها وافد من الخارج وأنا مش عاوز أخش في التفاصيل لكن لا علاقة لملك فيها جاي بشعب موجود حاليا على الأقل في مصر الأسرة فضلت وأنا حطيت.. تكلمت على أسامي الناس اللي كانوا أقرب إحاطة بي وهم الألبان.. وده حاولت أشرحه لخوان كارلوس الملك خوان كارلوس ملك إسبانيا إنه هؤلاء ناس لم يدخلوا.. فيه محمد علي مثلا لكن محمد علي كان عنده مشروع عثماني لكن مصر استُعملت فيه واستفادت من أدواته لكن كل مَن جاء بعد محمد علي بقي عقلهم موجود في مصر بحكم إنها.. إنهم ملوك لها إنه بيستخدموا.. مصر تخدم أهدافهم ولكنه قلبهم موجود في حاجة تانية في ثقافة تانية، أول واحد فيهم كان يعرف عربي هو الملك فاروق وقلت له.. قلت له القضية صعبة جدا، على أي حال وصلنا إلى حيث انتهت قصة الملك فاروق لأن أنا مش عايز أكررها تاني وقد انتهت بمأساة ثانية والمآسي الإنساني في اعتقادي إنه عيب، فيه مأساة إنسانية فيها عنصر بطولة وفيه مأساة إنسانية.. إنسانية فقط تثير الحزن مرات وتثير الشفقة مرات وتثير التأمل مرات لكنها في النهاية الملك فاروق لم يترك فرصة إطلاقا لعودة الملكية في مصر وأنا بأظن إنه أقرب حاجة إلى تصوير ما فعله هو أنه.. هو بيت الشعر اللي بيقول، لا يبلغ العاقل من خصمه ما يبلغ الجاهل من نفسه، 


وقد اتحفتنا الدكتورة سحر ( ليلة عشق بالأتى )
زواج ( فاروق الأول )

كان زواج ( فاروق الأول ) حدثاً تاريخياً سعيداً لم تشهد مصر مثله منذ أجيال.... فقد تجلت مظاهر الابتهاج على الشعب بمختلف طوائفه وطبقاته قبيل حفل عقد القرآن وبعده بعدة أيام فقد عم السرور أنحاء القُطر وقصدت القاهرة وفود الأقاليم حتى امتلأت بهم الفنادق والدور والشوارع وكان لفرسان العرب قسط كبير في الاحتفال بزواج الملك .. إذ كانوا يجولون بخيولهم فى طرقات القاهرة ويجتمعون في الميادين فيقيمون حفلات الرقص وألعاب الفروسية
وفى يوم 14 يناير قبل موعد الزفاف بخمسة أيام اجتمع الجيش بميدان عابدين وأقسم يمين الولاء للملك ... 
وفى يوم 19 يناير قصدت آلاف الطلبة من الأزهر والمعاهد الدينية المختلفة ساحة قصر عابدين ووقفت تهتف بحياة الملك فأطل عليهم الملك وحياهم بيده الكريمة...
العديد من القصص المثيرة عن زواج الملك فاروق وحياته الخاصة وأسطورة زفافه على الملكة فريدة ,, والهدايا التي حظيا بها كل منهما من جميع أنحاء العالم .. 
فستان العروس والعُقد الماس الثمين والتاج المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة .. 
رحلة سويسرا التى مهدت للتعارف بين الملكين .. كلها قصص مثيرة بعضها يعرفه العامة والأغلب منه سيتعرف عليه الجميع من العرض القادم عن زواج الملك فاروق .. ويمتاز هذا العرض بأنه موثق بالصور الحقيقية لحفل الزفاف والهدايا 
وكل شئ سوف نتحدث عنه ....
فهيا بنا نطالع العرض الشيق المثير لإحدى الحفلات التى لا تزال محفورة فى ذاكرة التاريخ 

الملك العريس 
كان لابد أن نبدأ العرض بالحديث عن الملك فاروق صاحب التسعة عشرة عاماً وصاحب إحدى حفلات الزفاف الأسطورية ..
فعُرس فاروق هو عُرس الأمة كلها .. وفرحه هو فرح البلاد .. وكما يهتز عابدين والقبة سروراً وطرباً ، كذلك تملأ البهجة كل إقليم وكل قرية في هذا الوطن سعيدة بسعادة مليكها الفتى
ذلك أن الملك دعامة من دعائم الدستور بل هو العنصر الدائم المستمر في صُلب الدستور ..
فمهما اختلفت الآراء الحزبية ، ومهما تضاربت خطط الأقطاب و الزعماء ، فهم جميعاً يرتفعون بالملك فوق الخلافات والحزبيات باعتباره رمز ا .
إن زواج الملوك ليس كزواج الأفراد .. زواج الافراد زواج خاص يتبع شئون الأسرة الخاصة ويهم الأهل والأقرباء وحدهم دون غيرهم من الناس أما زواج الملوك فيختلف لأنه لا يخص الأسرة المالكة وحدها .. بل يخص الشعب كله لأنه يتمم جواهر ناقصة فى فصوص الدستور ، وعناصر غائبة من عناصر الدولة وشخصية متألقة فى قصور الملك

كان فاروق الابن الذكر الأول لوالده الملك فؤاد.. وكان هو ولى العهد .. ولما كانت تقاليد الأسرة الملكية قد جرت على تلقيب أولياء عهودها وأمرائها بألقاب ذات معان وذات مناسبات فقد اختار الملك الوالد لولى عهده لقب ( أمير الصعيد ) بعد أن اقتنى الأمير أطياناً فى ربوعها ..
وبدأ يأخذ بقسط مناسب لسنه من الإعداد للإشتراك فى أمور الدولة العامة .. وبدأ بالإشراف على بعض المؤسسات الخيرية والمدارس الأهلية والأميرية ومعاهد البر والإنسانية .. وكان لابد من الإعداد العملى للأمير الصغير الذى سيرقى يوماً إلى التاج وسيتربع على العرش .. وكان من المحتم عليه أن يندمج فى وسط الدنيا وأن يمتزج بطبقات الناس وأن ينتظم فى سلك الدراسة النظرية والعملية معاً .. وكانت لندن خير ما يصلح لتربية أبناء الملوك ..
ولكن سرعان ما اختار الله لجواره والده الملك ، وتحمل فاروق المسئولية وهو صغير السن ..
وعلى الرغم من صغر سنه إلا أن فاروق نجح فى الوصول إلى أبناء شعبه حيث كان حريصاً على المنح و الإحسان فكان دائم الظهور مع الفلاحين فى دورهم مثلاً أو مع الرياضيين فى ميادينهم .. وكان حريصاً على لبس ثوب التقوى والدين ليتقرب من أبناء أمته ..
وتزوج فاروق وهو فى سن التاسعة عشرة إيماناً بحكمة الشرائع كلها التى جعلت الزواج أساساً للعمران ، ونظاماً شُيدت به الدنيا وعُمر به العالم وأُقيمت عليه البيوت


الملكة العروس 

( الملكة ) هو الإسم المحبوب ، واللقب الخلاب ، الذى يتجلى على أى عرش ..
الملكة ( فريدة ) التى تزوجها الملك فاروق وهى فى السابعة عشرة من عمرها هى كريمة صاحب السعادة يوسف ذو الفقار باشا وكيل محكمة الإستئناف المختلطة ، ابن على باشا ذو الفقار محافظ العاصمة السابق ابن يوسف بك رسمى أحد كبار ضباط الجيش المصرى فى عهد الخديوى إسماعيل .أما والدتها فهى السيدة ( زينب هانم ذو الفقار ) كريمة محمد سعيد باشا الذى رأس الوزارة المصرية غير مرة .. وإشترك قبل وفاته فى وزارة سعد باشا زغلول .. وكان أحد السياسين الذين شُهد له بالذكاء والدهاء وبُعد النظر والبصر بعواقب الأمور .كان للملكة فريدة أخوين من الذكور هما سعيد ذو الفقار وشريف ذو الفقار

درست الملكة فريدة فى ( نوتردام دى سيون) الفرنسية ، كان للملكة عدة هوايات خاصة الموسيقى وكانت بارعة فى العزف على البيانو .
عُرف عن الملكة فريدة منذ صغرها ميلها إلى البساطة فى ثيابها وزينتها فكانت ترتدى ما هو أقرب إلى الحشمة وبعيداً عن الكُلفة .
يبقى الإشارة إلى أن اسم فريدة اختاره لها الملك فاروق واسمها الأصلى هو ( صافى ناز ) .

الملكة فى الدستور المصرى 
نصت المادة الخاصة من ( الأمر الكريم ) الصادر فى 13 إبريل 1922 على وضع نظام توارث عرش المملكة المصرية و على ما يأتى :
( لا حق للنساء أياً كانت صفتهن فى ولاية الملك )
وهذا الأمر الكريم ولو أنه سابق لصدور الدستور إلا أن دستور 19 إبريل 1923 أشار إليه ، وبذلك أكسبه صفة الدستورية .. ولكن إذا كان لا يجوز حسب الدستور والقوانين المصرية أن يعتلى عرش مصر إمرأة إلا أن السيدة التى يتزوجها الملك تُعتبر بالضرورة وبحكم إقترانها بالملك ( ملكة ) ويكون أولادها الورثة المباشرين للعرش .. ولذا فإن الملك الدستورى عند إختياره شريكة حياته يراعى عادة رغبات شعبه والتقاليد القومية .
ولما كانت الملكة هى قرينة الملك فهى تتمتع بالمقام والإحترام وجميع الحقوق و الإمتيازات التابعة عن طريق القانون والعادة لهذا المنصب ..
فيعاقب القانون المصرى بالحبس من عاب علناً فى حق الملكة .. وللملكة بطبيعة الحال نصيب فى المخصصات الملكية .. وقد حدد القانون الصادر فى يونيو 1936 مخصصات البيت المالك ، خلاف مخصصات الملك بمبلغ 69.000 جنيهاً مصرياً منهم مبلغ ستة آلاف جنيه يُخصص للملكة ومذكور بالقانون على سبيل ( التذكار ) أى أن لا يُعرف إلا بعد قران جلالة الملك .
ونصت المادة 33 من الدستور على أن ( ذات الملك حصونه لا تُمس ) وهذا ينطبق الفياً على الملكة فهى لا يمكن مساءلتها جنائياً أو سياسياً عن أعمالها وبحسب القواعد والبرتوكول والمراسيم فالملكة هى السيدة الأولى فى الدولة .
والملكة لا تتولى ولا تباشر أية سلطة دستورية إذ أن حقوق التاج وسلطانه ومركزه فى شخص الملك ذاته أو فى مجلس الوصاية إذا كان الملك( قاصراً ) لكن يُخطئ من يتصور أن الملكة لا تمثل دوراً أو أن دورها صغير جداً فى حياة الملك أو فى حياة الدولة .. فلا يمكن إهمال تأثيرها على الملك خاصة إذا كان بينهما محبة ووفاق .. كذلك لا يمكن تجاهل الأثر الذى تتركه الملكة فى حياة ولى العهد فأول كلمة يسمعها ولى العهد فى طفولته عن الوطنية وأول درس يتلقاه فى واجبات الملك الدستورية إنما يسمعها من والدته الملكة .. فإذا كانت الملكة محبة للبلاد ميالة لروح الديمقراطية شبّ ولى العهد على ذلك والعكس بالعكس .
ولذا ظهر حرص فاروق الأول على الإرتباط من بين واحدة من الأسر الوطنية تأكيداً على الصلات الوثيقة بين العرش والأمة .
عهد الخطبة الملكية 

كانت الرحلة الملكية إلى أوروبا فى شتاء 1937 هى الخطوة الأولى فى سبيل القران الملكى السعيد 
إذ رافقت الأسرة الملكية فيها صاحبة العصمة السيدة زينب هانم ذو الفقار وكريمتها ( جلالة الملكة فريدة ) وقد مهدت هذه الرحلة لصداقة متينة بين الملكة فريدة وصاحبات السمو الأميرات شقيقات الملك فوزية وفائزة ... وكانت فرصة للملك ليَطلع على صفات عروسه ويعرف ميزاتها .
وفى ذات أمسية من شهر أغسطس 1937 - كان الملك فاروق بمصيفه بالإسكندرية فقصد فى سيارته سراى سعادة يوسف بك ذو الفقار وكان فى إستقباله كريمة رب البيت الآنسة ( صافى ناز - فريدة ) لأن والدها كان قد سافر إلى بورسعيد ليُبحر منها إلى لبنان ...

وكانت السيدة والدتها قد ذهبت إلى سراى سعادة حسين صبرى باشا لتقضى سهرتها مع أسرته الكريمة وعندما استقر المقام بالملك فاروق حتى راح يسأل الآنسة النبيلة هل تقبله زوجاً لها ، فكانت مفاجأة سارة لم تعرف إزاءها إلا أن أحنت رأسها وقالت فى صوت حبسه الخجل والسرور ( هذا شرف عظيم يا مولاى )

وعندئذ صحبها جلالته فى سيارته إلى السيدة والدتها حيث أخبراها بما كان بينهما فطفرت من عينها دمعة الفرح وقالت لجلالته : تلك نعمة من الله وشرف كبير .
وكان سعادة يوسف ذو الفقار والد العروس قد سافر إلى بور سعيد فطلب الملك أن يظل أمر الخطبة سراً بينهما هو والعروس ووالدتها حتى يفاتح والد العروس بنفسه .. فأرسلت إلى سعادته برقية فى بور سعيد تطلب إليه أن يلغى سفره ويُعجِل بالعودة إلى الأسكندرية وتم محادثة حكمدار بوليس بور سعيد ليطلب إلى سعادته أن يَعدِل عن السفر فانزعج جداً وذهبت به الظنون كل مذهب ومرت بمخيلته طائفة من الفروض دون أن يخطر بباله أن القدر قد كتب لكريمته أن تكون ملكة على مصر .
وكان أن عاد يوسف بك ذو الفقار إلى الأسكندرية ليترف بمقابلة الملك فاروق ليطلب إليه الملك يد كريمته ثم أُعلنت الخطبة رسمياً

هدايا الخطبة الملكية 
فى أول زيارة قام بها الملك لسراى والد خطيبته كان يحمل ثلاث هدايا :
1 - خاتم الخطبة وهو الذى كان الملك فؤاد الأول قد قدمه للملكة الأم (الملكة نازلى ) فى مثل هذه المناسبة .
2 - براءة الباشوية التى أنعم بها على والد خطيبته .
3 - براءة الوشاح الأكبر من نيشان الكمال الذى أنعم به على السيدة والدة الخطيبة .
ثم توالت بعد ذلك الهدايا الملكية على الخطيبة النبيلة .. إذ قدم لها جلالته فى عيد ميلادها السادس عشر سيارة كابروليه .. وقدم لها فى مناسبة أخرى مصحفاً ثميناً يُعتبر تحفة فنية نادرة ..
هذا غير الهدايا اليومية التى كان يبعث بها جلالته لخطيبته من الزهور النادرة والفواكه الحديثة الظهور والطيور والأسماك التى يصطادها بنفسه .
وكان الملك يقوم بزيارة خطيبته فى سراى والدها دون كلفة أو سابق إخطار .. فكثيراً ما كان يفاجئها مع والديها فيقضى معهم سهرة ممتعة ووقتاً جميلاً 
وعقب إعلان الخطبة الملكية لاحظ الملك أن صور خطيبته تتسرب إلى الصحافة .. فقصد سراى سعادة يوسف باشا ذو الفقار وطلب أن يرى كل صور خطيبته فأحضر الباشا كل ما عنده من صور كريمته فى أطوار حياتها المختلفة فوضعها الملك فى صندوق وأخذها معه إلى سراى المنتزه ، وهكذا استطاع أن يحول دون تسرب صور خطيبته ، ثم استدعى بعد ذلك أحد المصورين المهرة الخاصين بالبلاط الملكى وتم أخذ مجموعة صور للخطيبة فريدة .. احتفظ الملك بمعظمها عدا إثنتين سمح بنشرهما فى الصُحف .. وكان فاروق حريصاً على أن تُنشر صوراً لخطيبته وهى ترتدى ثوب طويل الأكمام يغطى الصدر والظهر يعتبر مثلاً من امثلة الحشمة والوقار والذوق الحسن .
ظل الملك يقضى معظم وقته مع خطيبته طوال مقامه فى الأسكندرية .. ولما عاد الملك إلى القاهرة إنتقلت أسرة العروس إلى القاهرة أيضاً حيث أُعِد لجلالتها سراى شماس بك بمصر الجديدة ، وقضيت بها فترة قصيرة هى الفترة التى سبقت عقد القرآن السعيد

قصر العروسين 
جرت العادة فى الدولة المتحضرة أن يُخصص لأولياء العهود قصور مستقلة يقيمون فيها بعيداً عن مقر الملك لكن الملك فاروق سواء كان ولياً للعهد أو ملكاً آثر البقاء مع والدته الملكة نازلى وشقيقاته .. وبعد عقد الخطبة الملكية رأت الملكة نازلى أن تتخلى للعروس عن السرايات الملكية حتى تقيم فيها مع الملك وتقيم هى فى سراى المغفور له والدها فى الدقى .. فلم يوافق الملك فاروق وأصر أن تظل جلالتها إلى جواره طفلاً وملكاً وخطيباً ...
وعلى ذلك استقر الرأى على أن تقيم مع جلالة الملك وعروسه فى سراى القبة وأن يخصص لها ولصاحبات السمو الملكى الأميرات الجناح الذى كان يقيم فيه جلالته قبل الزواج مع تغيير طفيف على نظام الصالونات والردهات .
هذا فى فصل الشتاء ، أما فى فصل الصيف قتقيم الملكتان معاً كذلك فى سراى المنتزه على أن تقيم الملكة فريدة مع جلالة الملك فى السراى القديمة التى تطل على الميناء ، بينما تقيم الملكة نازلى والأميرات فى ( السراى الجديدة ) التى شيدها الملك الراحل قبل موته
الزواج الملكي 

لا يوجد فى التشريع المصرى ولا فى التقاليد المصرية ما يحدد الزواج فى الأسرة المالكة سوى القانون رقم 25 سنة 1922 ، حيث نص فى المادة السادسة منه على أنه إذا أراد أمير أو أميرة من الأسرة المالكة أن يعقد عقد زواج ، أو أراد من له الولاية على أمير أو أميرة أن يتزوج موليه وجب عليه ان يحصل على إذن الملك بذلك ، فإذا أصدر له الإذن أثبته رئيس ديوان الملك فى سجل خاص وأبلغه إياه كتابة .. ويجوز أن يشترط فى إذن الزواج الصادر للأميره أو وليها أن ينص فى عقد زواجها بمصادقة الزوج على أن عصمتها بيدها أو بيد من يعين فى الإذن ، فإذا تزوج الأمير أو الأميرة بغير إذن أو وقع الزواج على خلاف الإذن فللملك أن يُقر بأمر ملكى حرمانه من لقب الإمارة ، وللملك أن يُقر حرمان ذرية الأمير من تلك الزوجية من ذلك اللقب .. أو يقتصر الحرمان على تلك الزيجة فقط دون الذرية ، أو يقصر أمر الحرمان على حرمان الزوجة من أن تستمد لقب الإمارة من زوجها .

- وكما نظم هذا القانون زواج أمراء الأسر المالكة نظم أيضاً طلاقهم فنص فى المادة العاشرة على أنه إذا أراد أمير أو أميرة أو زوج أميرة أن يفارق زوجه .. وجب عليه قبل ذلك أن يقدم طلباً إلى الملك يعرض به رغبته فإذا رأى الملك محلاً للتراضى والتوفيق بين الزوجين ولم ير أن يتولى ذلك بنفسه أحال الأمر إلى مجلس البلاط ، ويجوز للمجلس بعد سماع أقوال الطالب أن يطلب حضور الشخصين لسماع اقوالهما .
فإذا تعذر على المجلس الإصلاح بين الزوجين وصدر الطلاق بعد ذلك من صاحب الحق فيه أثبته المجلس وسلم به وثيقة .

- وقضى هذا القانون أيضاً بأنه يشترط فى الأمراء والأميرات أن يكونوا مصريين ، وأن يولدوا من زوجة شرعية ، وأن يكونوا مسلمين ، تجرى عليهم أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وقوانين المملكة المصرية .
ونص في الأمر الصادر في 13 أبريل سنة 1922 الخاص بوضع نظام لتوارث عرش المملكة المصرية فى المادة السابعة على أنه إذا تزوج أمير بغير إذن الملك يُحرَم هو وذريته من حقوقهم فى العرش وتنتقل ولاية الملك إلى من يليهم فى الترتيب . ويصدر الحرمان بعد موافقة البرلمان ويجوز للملك إقالة المحروم أو إقالة ذريته كلها أو بعضها .. ويشترط فى هذه الإقالة موافقة البرلمان 
ويتضح من ذلك أن الأمراء والاميرات فى الأسرة المالكة يخضعون فى زواجهم لرأى صاحب العرش بما له من حق الولاية على اعضائها .. ولا يسرى ذلك على ما يظهر النبلاء والنبيلات إذ لم يقض الأمر الملكى رقمم55 لسنة 1922 باشتراط الحصول على إذن ملكى لزواج النبلاء والنبيلات .

- ولزواج صاحب العرش أثر هام فى ولاية الملك لأن هذه الولاية تنتقل وفقاً للنظام القائم فى مصر ، والمقرر بمقتضى الأمر الصادر فى 13 إبريل 1922 .. من صاحب العرش إلى أكبر أبنائه ثم إلى أكبر أبناء ذلك الإبن الأكبر وهكذا طبقة بعد طبقة .. كما نص الأمر فى مادته الثانية على ان يشترط فى كل الأحواال أن يولد الأبناء من زوجة شرعية .. ونص فى المادة الخامسة بانه لا حق للنساء أياً كانت طبيعتهن فى ولاية الملك .

الشبكة وفستان الزفاف 

الشبكة ... العُقد والتاج ...
توالت هدايا فاروق على خطيبته فريدة .. كان أثمنها وهو ما أُصطلح تسميته ( الشبكة ) عُقد ثمين نادر أهداها إياه بمناسبة عقد القران السعيد وهو حلية نادرة المثال ذات ثلاثة أفرع من الماس الأبيض وتنتهى الأفرع من الناحيتين بمساكتين ذات ماستين نادرتين وقد بلغ ثمنه حوالى 27.000 جنيه واستغرق صنعه فى باريس عاماً كاملاً وكان من مفاخر معرض باريس الدولى .
- أما التاج الذى اهدته الملكة نازلى إلى الملكة فريدة بمناسبة زواجها فكان عبارة عن تاج فى وسطه زُمردة نادرة وفى أعلاه ماسة برسم قلب وثمنه حوالى 7000 جنيه .

فستان الزفاف 
صُنع جهاز الملكة فريدة فى أشهر محلات الأزياء الفرنسية وقد حظى محل ( ورث ) بشرف صُنع ثوب الزفاف ، ومحل شانيل بصنع أثواب الملكة نازلى ..

كان ثوب الملكة فريدة مصنوع من الدنتلة الفضية الثمينة وله كُمان طويلان وذيل قصير وفوق الثوب إرتدت جلالتها ( مانتو ) من قماش خفيف مفضض تّكون منه الذيل الذى بلغ طوله خمسة أمتار وغطى
( بالتُل ) الخفيف .

الاحتفالات الأسطورية 
صاحب الاحتفال بعقد القران والزفاف الذى تم يوم الخميس 20 يناير 1938 عدد من مظاهر الإبتهاج فى البر والبحر .. فقد تقدمت آلاف من طلبة الأزهر والمعاهد الدينية إلى ساحة قصر عابدين للتهنئة بعقد القران ووقفت تهتف بحياة مليكها .. من ناحية أخرى انتشرت فى الشوارع فرق لفرسان العرب فى عروض فروسية بخيولهم العربية الأصيلة عدة ليالى وفى يوم القران السعيد إزدحمت شوارع القاهرة وشرفاتها بعشرات الآلاف المصريين والأجانب فى إنتظار موكب الظهور العظيم الذى بدأ سيره عند الظهر من سراى عابدين إلى سراى القُبة العامرة .. فبدا كأنه أُمه فى مهرجان ..
وبعد أن وصلت مواكب الزهور إلى سراى القُبة أخذت إحدى عرباته تمر أمام السراى فى هيئة إستعراض وظلت تطوف هذه المواكب حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل .
وفى الجمعة 21 يناير شاهد الملك والملكة استعراض المرشدات والكشافة .. وفى نفس اليوم قصد رجال الجيش ساحة قصر عابدين ليهنئوا قائدهم الأعلى بقرانه المبارك ويجددوا عهد الولاء له وقد عرض الجيش بفرقه وأدواته المختلفه من مدافع ثقيلة ودبابات وغيره .
ويوم الأحد 23 يناير وفد على القاهرة رجال الطرق الصوفية من مختلف أنحاء القطر ، وبعد ان ادوا فريضة الظهر قصدت جموعهم قصر عابدين كل فرقة منفصلة عن غيرها حاملة علمها الخاص هاتفين بحياة الملك .
- كانت أيام الاحتفال بالزفاف عيداً للفقراء إذ إنتهزت الجمعيات والهيئات والأندية الخيرية هذه المناسبة السعيدة وقاموا بتوزيع الصدقات وإطعام الفقراء .
- وبدت القصور الملكية خلال ليالى الإحتفال وكأنها قطع ماس حيث تم إنارة القصور ودور الوزارات فحولت الليالى إلى نهار مُشرِق على نحو يدعو للسرور والبهجة ، كما تم إنارة مجرى نهر النيل من عند بدايته عند فندق سميراميس .. وكانت الأنوار التى تنعكس على مياهه من زينات الذهبيات والقوارب أشبه بأشعه سياله .
كما احتفلت المساجد فى جميع أنحاء البلاد بالزفاف السعيد فاكتسبت حُلة باهرة من الأنوار طوال ليال الاحتفال وكانت مآذنها وقبابها المضيئة تنشر البهجة والسرور .


حفل عقد القران والبوفية 
كان حفل القران قبيل ظهر الخميس 20 يناير بقصر القبة حيث تجمع معظم النبلاء والآمراء والوزراء ورجال الدولة للمشاركة فى الإحتفال بعقد القران الذى لم يحضره سوى جلالة الملك ويوسف باشا ذو الفقار والد الملكة ووكيلها وشاهدا الزواج وفضيلة الأستاذ الأكبر ورئيس محكمة مصر الشرعية فضيلة الشيخ( محمد مصطفى المراغى ) الذى عقد القران .
فكان الشاهدان هما دولة على ماهر باشا و سعيد ذو الفقار باشا 
وبعد عقد القران تم توزيع علب مِلَبِس ثمينة على المدعوين .. وتوزيع شيلان كشمير فخمة على أصحاب الفضيلة العلماء .
وقبيل الساعة الخامسة والربع من مساء نفس اليوم وقف جلالة الملك فاروق الأول فى إحدى شُرفات سراى القبة ينتظر وصول عروسه التى وصلت وفى رفقتها الأميرة نعمت مختار ، فاستقبل جلالته العروس ثم صعد إلى جناحه الخاص وبعد عدة دقائق خرج صاحبا الجلالة إلى الحديقة .

بوفيه العُرس
بلغ طول الكعكة الخاصة بالقران السعيد حوالى خمسة أمتار ، وكانت من صُنع حلوانى الخاصة إبراهيم على يوسف .. وامتدت مائدة الفرح لمدة يومين كان عليها كل أنواع الأطعمة العربية والفرنسية وعدد من التورتات التى زينها الشعار الملكى .
__________________
شهر العسل وهدايا الأمراء 
شهر العسل
بعد أن انقضت أيام الإحتفال الرسمية قصد الملك فاروق ومعه عروسه مساء يوم الإثنين 24 يناير إلى قصر أنشاص ليقضيا هناك أسبوعين فى هدوء الريف .

هدايا الآمراء والنبلاء
كان اشتراك أعضاء الأسرة المالكة جميعاً فى تقديم الهدايا لجلالة الملك والملكة من مظاهر عظمة الأسرة المالكة ، ومن أهم الهدايا التى اشترك فيها معظم أبناء الأسرة المالكة هى صينية وكوبين من الذهب الخالص .. وقد طُرزت أطراف الصينية بالألماس ونُقِش فى وسطها التاج الملكى وإسم الملك .
أيضاً من الهدايا القيمة المصحف الأثرى الثمين أهدته للملك الأميرة ( نعمت كمال الدين )، ومنشة ثمينة أهدتها الأميرة (شويكار) ونقاب نادر أهداه الأمير محمد على إلى العروس الملكة .

أما عن هدايا أوروربا فكان من أهمها بندقيتا صيد فخمتان أهداهما الملك جورج السادس ملك إنجلترا ، وتمثال من البرونز للملكة المصرية ( برنيسيس ) إحدى ملكات البطالسة وهو مماثل للمحفوظ فى متحف أثينا أهداه ملك اليونان بالإضافة إلى السيارة الفخمة التى أهداها إليه الهر هتلر ..

وهدية ملك إيطاليا تمثال من البرونز لأمير إيطالى من آمراء القرن السابع عشر اشتهر بديموقراطيته وعطفه على الفقراء .

اما عن هدايا الشرق فكان أهمها النادى السودانى وهى مؤلفة من مروحة من ريش النعام بعضها من الذهب الخالص وتمثال غزال من سِن الفيل .. وقدمت الجمعية الإسلامية الصينية قصيدة مدح للملك باللغة الصينية مُطرزة على الحرير .. وكانت هدية سمو الأمير عبدالله أمير شرقى الأردن عبارة عن حصان عربى أصيل إضافة إلى عدد من الجياد العربية التى أهداها الملك عبد العزيز ملك السعودية 

هدايا الطوائف الدينية
كانت الطوائف الدينية فى مقدمة الذين تقدموا بالهدايا إلى جلالة الملك بمناسبة قرانه السعيد من أهمها هدية بطريرك الأقباط وكانت عبارة عن تاج من الذهب الخالص .. وهدية بطريرك الروم الأرثوذوكس وكان عبارة عن شمعدانان أثريان من الفضة الخالصة .

-- وهدية الجالية الأرمنية كانت صندوق مصحف من الفضة المطعمة بالذهب .. 
-- وهدية الطائفة اليهودية كانت صندوق من الذهب مُرصَع بالزُمُرد والياقوت فى داخله ثلاث لوحات عليها آيات من مزامير داود عليه السلام .

كما ساهمت جميع الوزارات والهيئات والمصالح فى تقديم هدايا للتهنئة بالزفاف السعيد يضيق النطاق عن ذكرها جميعاً لكن كان أهمها مثلاً .. التمثال الخاص بأخناتون الذى قدمه الطلبه ، وهدية نقابات عمال الأسكندرية وهى رمز العمل مصوغاً بالذهب الخالص .

-- وهدية أعيان فيوم وهى كأس جميلة من الذهب الخالص وهدية هيئة المحكمة المختلطة وهى صينية ثمينة وطقم شاى فاخر 
وهدية ضباط بوليس الأسكندرية وهى علبة أثرية من الذهب مُرصعة بالألماس .

تهانى الأقطاب
سجل دفتر التهانى بالزفاف الملكى بسراى القبة وعابدبن عدداً لا نهاية له من التهانى التى وُجهت للملك بمناسبة عقد قرانه وزفافه وحيث لايتسع المجال لذكرها كلها .. سنذكر أهمها هنا لنتعرف على ما كتبه رجال الدول فى تهنئة ملكهم فهو جزء هام فى التاريخ لا ينبغى إهماله ..

كتب فضيلة الشيخ محمد مصطفى المراغى ( شيخ الجامع الأزهر)
( وإنا نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى يأن يحف هذا القران السعيد بالبركات وأن يحقق به أطيب الثمرات وأن يُديم لحضرة صاحب الجلالة نعمة السعادة والهناء والتوفيق إنه سميع مُجيب ) .

الأنبا يؤانس( بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوزوكس)
( فى مثل هذا اليوم الذى عُقد فيه قران صاحب الجلالة الملك فاروق الأول ملك مصر المحبوب أدام الله عزه وثبت بالعدل عرشه ، يقابل رعاياه - وفى جملتهم الشعب القبطى المتفانى فى الإخلاص لهذا العرش الكريم - هذا الحادث السعيدبقلوب تفيض سروراً ونفوس تتهلل فرحاً ، وأننا بهذه الناسبة نبتهل إلى العلىّ القدير أن يُبارِك هذ القران ويجعله مقروناً باليُمن ليكون فاتحة عصر جديد لرخاء البلاد ورفاهية العباد .

حايم ناحوم أفندى (حاخام اليهود الأكبر)
قال فى تهنئته :
( تعالى الله الملك الحق جلت قدرته أبت إرادته إلا أن يكون الفاروق المحبوب شفيعاً للمصريين قاطبه وان يسبغ عليه نعمه من أعظم النعم .. اللهم اجعل حياته آمنه رخية وإجعل زمنه خير الأزمنة تمنياً وأكثرها براً وأشملها إقبالاً ).

تهنئة مصطفى النحاس باشا (رئيس الوفد المصرى)
(إن هذا القران الملكى السعيد وهو أول زفاف ملكى فى مصر الحديثة المستقلة كان فرصة للشعب المصرى الوفى الكريم ليظهر فيه بجميع هيئاته وطبقاته ما تُكنه قلوبه من الإخلاص الشامل والولاء الأكيد لملكه الدستورى المحبوب )

تهنئة الأستاذ محمود بسيونى (رئيس مجلس الشيوخ)
( بمناسبة الزفاف الملكى السعيد أرى لزاماً على أن أتوجه بأسمى عبارات التحية والإجلال إلى ملكى المحبوب فاروق الأول وأن أعلن لجلالته صادق الطاعة و خالص الولاء )

تهنئة دولة إسماعيل صدقى باشا (رئيس حزب الشعب)
ضربت الأمة المصرية الكريمة أعلى أمثلة الولاء والإخلاص لحضرة صاحب الجلالة مولانا الملك المحبوب يوم زفافه السعيد فكان تنافسها فى إقامة الزينات البهيجة ومبارياتها فى ميادين البر من اقوى الأدلة الملموسة على أن الشعب المصرى يغمُره الفرح الشامل ويعد نفسه إعداداً حسناً لترسم خطى جديدة وسديدة ستنتهى به إلى رفاهة ورغد يشملان جميع طبقاته إن شاء الله .


وكانت لى هذه المداخلة
بمناسبة ما اثاره مسلسل الملك فاروق فقد تعالت الكثير من الأصوات وكتبت القلام عن عودة الملكية لمصر والسؤال هل مسلسل الملك فاروق سيعيد الملكية لمصر?
لا اعتقد هذا وأعتقد أن التفكير السليم لا يجعل هذا الأحتمال وارد فقد انتهت الملكية وولت بحلوها ومرها .
عموماً قال المسلسل التى :

1- فاروق كان لا يشرب الخمر ( قالت الملكة فريدة ذلك وأكدته )
2- حكاية الأسلحة الفاسدة فشنك . هذا كلام يحتاج لبحث صحيح أن محكمة الثورة برئت كل المتهمين ولكن لا ننسى أن بعض الأسلحة كانت كهنة والذخيرة ايضاً .
3- هناك شبهة فى قتل الملك فى إيطاليا على يد المخابرات وقد أتهموا ابراهيم بغدادي فى ذلك وهو ليس عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة قد مات فاروق مقتولا في مطعم ايطالي علي يد ضابط مصري اشارت اصابع الاتهام اليه.. انه قد دس له سم الايكونتين في الطعام بعدما تنكر في زي جرسون ايطالي واطلق علي نفسه اسم (ارماندو ارقيو) وأن هذا الضابط هو السيد ابراهيم بغدادي وقيل أنه قتل لأن هناك من أعضاء مجلس الثورة من كان يخشي بقاء فاروق علي قيدالحياة لأن ذلك يعني امكانية عودته للحكم مرة أخري..!!!

4- المؤلفة كاتبة سيناريو وسرحت بخيالها بين صفحات التاريخ واختارت ما يلمع سيرت الملك نفسه وهنا يجب أن نفرق بين كاتب التاريخ الذى يكتب فى الماضى وقد تؤثر أهوائه الشخصية على كتاباته وبين من تكتب سيناريو تضع ىفيه ما تحب وتهمل .
5- نسأل انفسنا : هل زيفت الثورة التاريخ ؟ أعتقد ذلك !!!
6- من الذي حرق القاهرة في 62 يناير 25..؟
7- هل كان الملك مريض بداء السرقة ؟
8 - ما هو موضوع بولى وخدم الملك ومدى علاقته بهم وتفسيرها من الناحية النفسية ؟ 
9- هل كان البشاوات كلهم فاسدين ؟
10 - هل كل اسرة محمد على حكام وأمراء فاسدين مغتصبين ؟ وعل اصبحوا مصريين ؟
11- لماذا لم يقاوم الملك الثورة وهو كان يستطيع ذلك ؟ 
12- هل كان فارق يكره الأنجليز ؟ وهل كان عميل لألمانيا والمحور؟
13- عودة لموضوع الأسلحة الفاسدة : ان فاروق تم تبرئته من قضية الاسلحة الفاسدة في عام 35.. لأن المحكمة اثبتت في اوراقها انه لم يكن هناك أسلحة فاسدة وانما كان هناك أسلحة قديمة موجودة في الصحراء الغربية منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية.
14 - هل للملك علاقة فعلياً بكاميليا ؟ ـ أكدت المراجع ان كاميليا تعرضت لحادث اغتصاب في عام 2491 علي يد عسكري ايرلندي وان ذلك الحادث اصابها بمرض يصعب علي أي رجل ان يقيم معها علاقة خاصة.
15- . المسلسل الرائع الملك فاروق كتبت له السيناريو والحوار الكاتبة المبدعة د.لميس جابر والتي انتقت معلوماتها من مراجع مهمة بل وراجعها ايضا عالم جليل كلنا نثق فيه وهو الدكتور يونان لبيب.. لقد كشف هذا المسلسل التزييف الذي أحاط بتاريخ مصر واعاد للملك فاروق حقه المسلوب والذي وضعه في مصاف الشخصيات التي ظلمها التاريخ وبعد مرور أكثر من خمسين عاما من الصمت جاء عمل درامي ليعيد للرجل حقه وهو في رحاب ربه.. ويكشف لشبابنا حقائق مهمة خطيرة في تاريخ وطنهم..? 


يتبقى من الأسرة العلوية الأمير احمد فؤاد أو الملك احمد فؤاد وبعض الأمار ثم نكمل مع الطربوش

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بعض الصور التى لم تفتح بالموضوع

عملة مصرية من عصر السلطان حسين كامل










الملك فاروق الأول ملك مصر والسودان

الملك فاروق والنحاس باشا

شعار الملكية المصرية


الجنيه المصرى وكانت قيمته تفوق قيمة الجنيه الأسترلينى


خروج الملك فاروق من مصر

مدفن الملك فاروق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الملك أحمد فؤاد الثاني
رزق الملك فاروق الأول ملك مصر والسودارن بولى العرش الأمير أحمد فؤاد الثاني فى 16 يناير  1952 من زجته الملكة ناريمان وكان الأحتفال به عظيم حيث اطلقت المدفعية 101 طلقه فى الساعة السادسه والثلث صباحا اعلانا عن مولد اول طفل لفاروق .
بعد عشرة ايام فقط من من مولد ولى العهد الأمير احمد فؤاد اندلعت احداث القناة من خلال مواجهات شرسة بين قوات الاحتلال ورجال الشرطة المصريين فى الاسماعيلية، وفى اليوم التالى احترقت القاهره وبعد خمسة شهور فقط من مولده قامت ثورة يوليو 1952 فخرج الملك فاروق من مصر على متن يخته المحروسة، مع موافقة الثوره على ابقاء أحمد فؤاد الذى استمر ملكا رضيعا تحت الوصايه حتى اعلان قيام الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953.
زواجه
تزوج من فضيلة (دومينيك فرانس لوب بيكار) (1948- )، وهي مسيحية 
اعتنقت الإسلام وأصبحت الملكة فضيلة. وقد انفصلت عنه عام 1996 تقريباً. 
وتم الطلاق النهائي بينهما في سبتمير 2008. 

الأبناء
محمد علي (1979 - ) ولد في القاهرة بناء علي موافقة من الرئيس 
السادات الذي وافق علي مجيء أحمد وزوجته لتتم ولادة ابنه في القاهرة. 

فوزية لطيفة (1982 - ) ابنته الثانية تزوجت عام (2003) وأنجبت طفلين، 
وشاركت عام 2001 في أحد عروض الأزياء الخيرية بباريس ضمن مجموعة 
من بنات الأسر الملكية في العالم. 

فخر الدين (1987 - ) الابن الثالث لأحمد فؤاد، ولد في كازبلانكا بالمغرب، 
بدعوة شخصية من الملك الحسن الثاني ملك المغرب. 







احمد فؤاد وزوجته

وقد نقلت لكم ما يلى من تحقيقات اليوم السابع


بعد رحيل الأميرة فريال لم يبق من أحمد فؤاد الثانى، الذى تتصدر صوره كبرى المجلات العالمية المتخصصة فى تتبع أخبار المشاهير ونجوم السياسة والبيزنس والسينما، سوى مجرد رقم فى مستشفى بمدينة لوزان السويسرية الشهيرة.

ماتت فريال وقبلها رحلت والدته الملكة ناريمان فاختفى البريق من عينيه ليصبح أحمد فؤاد الثانى ملك مصر السابق مجرد صفحة مطمورة طواها المنفى وليالى الأحزان الملكية بعد فقد أخته الكبرى، لم يعد أحمد فؤاد مثل جده محمد على باشا الكبير مؤسس الدولة العلوية وصاحب النظرة الخارقة الرمادية، فقد تحول فؤاد إلى صورة مطابقة لوالده الملك فاروق الأول والأخير بعد حادثة 4 فبراير 1942 عندما تحول ذلك الملك الشاب نصف الإله المنتصر الذى نام من أجله المصريون على السكك الحديدية ليستطيعوا إيقاف قطاره ورؤيته لبضع ثوان إلى ملك منكسر ثقلت ملامحه شيئاً فشيئاً كأنه ملك النهاية.

صباح أول أمس الأحد علم الأخ أن أخته الكبرى فريال لم تستطع مقاومة سرطان المعدة فازداد انكساراً على انكسار.. من اقترب منه أو جلس معه ولو لمرة واحدة يدرك أن الانكسار سمة نظراته والطبع الغالب على ملامحه.. فهى التى كانت تنفق عليه بعد أن أتت طليقته فضيلة على جميع ممتلكاته.

أسباب كثيرة وراء انكسار آخر ملوك مصر..كيف لا وهو الذى لم يتمتع بهذا اللقب كثيرا، فقد حصل عليه وهو ما يزال طفلاً رضعياً عمره ستة أشهر فقط عندما أجبروا والده الملك فاروق على التنازل عن العرش.

(لا تنادينى بصاحب الجلالة كنت ملكاً على الورق فقط) هكذا قال لى أحمد فؤاد الثانى حينما قابلته فى القاهرة قبل بضع سنوات.. إنها قصة تستحق أن تروى، بدأت فصولها بمأساة وما زالت نهايتها مفتوحة عند الملك الذى جنى عليه والده وزوجته، بينما حلف ثوار يوليو باسمه وبايعوه ملكاً لمصر والسودان وكردفان ودارفور، بعد أن أجبروا والده الملك فاروق الأول على التنازل عن العرش فى 26 يونيو 1952.. وبعدها بأقل من عام تقريباً أعلنت الجمهورية فى مصر فى 18 يونيو 1953.. ولم يتم خلع أحمد فؤاد الثانى، كما أنه لم يتنازل عن العرش، ولذا ما زال بعض المؤرخين فى الشرق والغرب يلقبونه "بملك مصر"!!

أحمد فؤاد الثانى ذلك الملك الخجول الأنيق (53 عاماً) يرقد الآن فى مصحة نفسية بسويسرا، ليعالج من اكتئاب مزمن، وقد ترهل جسمه وظهرت بوادر الصلع وعلامات الزمن عليه.. بعد رحيل شقيقتيه الأميرة فادية والأميرة فوزية ثم حرمانه من وداع والدته الملكة ناريمان التى رحلت مؤخراً، فضلاً عن مأساته العنيفة مع مطلقته فضيلة.. وأخيرا رحيل فريال.

أحمد فؤاد الثانى وريث عرش مصر الذى وقف بجوار بلاده فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 وفى محنة زلزال أكتوبر 1992، لا يجد من يسأل عنه سواء من مسئولى الخارجية المصرية أو سفارتنا فى جنيف أو حتى من الذين يعرفون مدى تأثير تجاهل شخصية بحجم أحمد فؤاد على السمعة الوطنية.

التقيته فى القاهرة فى 29 يناير 2005 بمنزل والدته الراحلة الملكة ناريمان صادق فى شارع لطيف منصور بمصر الجديدة، وذلك بحضور الراحل الكبير د.إبراهيم الدسوقى أباظة الذى كان صديقاً للعائلة المالكة بصفة عامة وصديقاً شخصياً لأحمد فؤاد الثانى، منذ كان الدسوقى يعمل مستشاراً للعاهل المغربى الراحل الملك الحسن الثانى، والذى كان يرعى الملك أحمد فؤاد الثانى ويقدم له كافة أشكال الدعم، حتى أن شقة زواجه - الفاشل- من فضيلة، والتى تقع فى "أفونوفوش" بباريس كانت من إهدائه، وكان الدسوقى أباظة وابن عمه د.شامل أباظة وزوجته السيدة صفية محمود فهمى النقراشى ابنة النقراشى باشا رئيس الوزراء فى مصر الملكية، من أصدقاء العائلة المالكة المقربين، وفى هذا اللقاء التاريخى، الذى جمعنا بالملك أحمد فؤاد الثانى.

وبرغم الجو الودود الذى خيم على اللقاء، إلا أننى وبكل شهوة البحث عن الحقيقة واستنفار الأسئلة، أخذت أسجل تفاصيل ذلك اللقاء فى نقاط حتى لا تخوننى الذاكرة فى أشياء ليست ملكاً لأحمد فؤاد وحده، بل لذاكرة الأمة وأجيال غيبتها خرافة ما يسمونه بالعهد البائد فى كتب التاريخ المدرسى!! وعدنا أحمد فؤاد ألا يتكلم فى السياسة ونفى تطلعه لأى دور سياسى.. كان حاسماً.. فقد كانت جلسة تاريخية ونظرت فى عينى الملك أحمد فؤاد.. كان الانكسار واضحاً فى عيون آخر ملوك مصر.

سألت أحمد فؤاد الثانى: بصراحة.. هل تفكر فى العودة للعرش مرة أخرى؟!
فقال لا أفكر فى العرش على الإطلاق.. وحكم مصر ليس بالأمر الهين وهى عملية معقدة جداً.. والحاكم فى النهاية إنسان، الحاكم لا يملك عصا سحرية، بل يحمل فوق كتفيه أعباء جمة تحتاج إلى جهود ضخمة!!

قلت له: هل تعتقد أن الملكية ستعود إلى مصر مرة أخرى؟!
فقال: الملكية مرحلة وانتهت!! واليوم تعيش مصر عصر الجمهورية الأمر يتلاءم مع طبيعة العصر.. الملكية أصبحت تاريخ سابق وجدير بالدراسة!!
قلت: لكن ماذا تبقى من ذكريات طفولتك الملكية؟!
فقال: النظام الملكى فى مصر ظل قائماً بعد حركة الجيش فى 23 يوليو 1952، فبعد أن تنازل أبى عن العرش أصبحت أنا الملك لكن بمجلس وصاية برئاسة الأمير محمد عبد المنعم، ثم المقدم رشاد مهنى حتى غيرت الثورة النظام الملكى إلى النظام الجمهورى، ثم خرجنا من مصر وعاش أبى فى إيطاليا، بينما عشت مع أخوتى البنات (فريال وفوزية وفادية) فى سويسرا، حيث كان يرى والدى أنها المكان الوحيد الآمن لحياتنا ودراستنا، وكنا نراه بين الحين والآخر، وكانت أمتع الأوقات هى التى كانت تجمعنى بأبى، حين كان يحدثنى عن مصر وكان مهتماً بحفظ القرآن الكريم، وكان يقول: "هذا هو النور الإلهى، فاستق منه لروحك" فكان يعلمنى المبادئ الرئيسية للإسلام، وهو الذى علمنى الصلاة.. وكان كل مساء يسألنى، إذا كنت قد أديت الصلاة أم لا؟! مما جعلنى أحرص على أدائها فى مواقيتها.. كما تعلمت قراءة القرآن الكريم.. واللغة العربية التى لم أنسها حتى الآن!!

وهنا أثار الدسوقى أباظة قضية احتياطى الذهب، الذى تركه الملك فاروق واختفى فى عهد عبد الناصر.. ومدى التشويه الذى لحق بالملك فاروق من قبل ثوار يوليو وأبواق الإعلام الناصرى خاصة محمد حسنين هيكل.

فقال أحمد فؤاد: والدى ترك مصر غير مدينة لأحد، بل كانت دائنة لبريطانيا 
بـ 400 مليون جنيه.. وأضاف: صحيح أن هناك سلبيات وأخطاء حدثت، إلا أن مصر كانت دولة برلمانية ملكها هو ملك دستورى، بمعنى أنه يملك ولا يحكم، والبرلمان هو الذى يسائل الحكومة ومسئول عن مجيئها.. لقد رحل والدى من الإسكندرية حيث كانت مقره الصيفى، ولا يحمل معه خزائن ثروته!! وقد توفى ولم يترك لنا سوى علبة سجائره ومسبحته وبعض الذكريات عن تاريخ الأسرة المالكة.. ثم صمت قليلا وقال: وأيضا فريال.

الأميرة فريال وأبنتها الأميرة ياسمين فى أخر زيارة لهم بالقاهرة


الملك أحمد فؤاد الثانى فى جنازة شقيقته الأميرة فادية بجامع الرفاعى بالقاهرة عام 2003

هذا أخر ملوك محمد على تحت الطربوش ورغم أن الموضوع لم يحوز أعجاب أحد إلا أننى سأكمل ما بدأته*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأن مع بعض الصور لرجال العصر العلوى 

الأمير محمد على توفيق عم الملك فاروق وولى العهد وأحد الأوصياء على الملك احمد فؤاد



ناريمان واحمدفؤاد صورة حديثة

الأمير محمد على وشاه ايران



قصر الأمير محمد على

الملكة فريدة

الملك فاروق فى السيارة المرسيدس التى أهداها اليه هتلر

الأميرة فوزية

محمود فهمى النقراشى باشا

محمود فهمي النقراشي باشا (26 أبريل 1888 - 28 ديسمبر 1948) هو رئيس وزراء مصري راحل، ومن قادة ثورة 1919 في مصر. ترأس الوزارة مرتين. اغتيل في 28 ديسمبر 1948.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مش عارف ليه صور كتير مش بتظهر عموماً سأكمل هذا الموضوع الذى لم يهتم به احد

سليمان باشا الفرنساوى احد بناة الجيش المصرى ( لا تنسوا شارع سليمان باشا )

محمد شريف باشا ( ايضاً لا تنسوا شارع شريف )

محمود سامى البارودى

مكرم عبيد باشا

زعيم الأمة النحاس باشا


 أ. احمد حسن الزيات

 وأحمد حسن الزيات (1885- 1968) هو ذلك الأديب المصري المشهور, وُلد بإحدى قرى مركز طلخا بمصر, لم يُتمَّ تعليمَه بالأزهر, وعمل بالتدريس في مصر والعراق, وعاد إلى القاهرة, وأصدر مجلة الرسالة (1933- 1953), وكانت مدرسةً حقيقيةً يكتب فيها كبار الكتَّاب


احمد حسنين باشا


احمد لطفى السيد باشا

احمد ماهر باشا

الشاعر احمد شوقى باشا والمطرب محمد عبد الوهاب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الشاعر حافظ ابراهيم

الفنان الشعبى محمد طه


الشيخ المطرب  سلامة حجازى

المطرب عبده الحامولى

محمد حسين هيكل باشا.

المطرب محمد عبد المطلب

كفاية كده
كنت أنوى أن أنزل بتاريخ كل من وردت صورته تحت الطربوش ومن خلالهم نلقى الظلال على تاريخ مصر ولكنى علمت أن الموضوع غير هام لعدم أهتمام احد به غير الأخت الفاضلة / جيهان محمد على .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذي الجليل سيد جعيتم الله على روعة الموضوع وجماله
فعلا الطربوش كان علامة مميزة في تاريخ مصر المعاصر
بارك الله فيك أستاذنا العظيم فدائما تمتعنا بموضوعات مصرية تحمل طابع الأصالة والعراقة
كل الشكر لحضرتك على الموضوع الجميل
 :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذي الجليل سيد جعيتم الله على روعة الموضوع وجماله
> فعلا الطربوش كان علامة مميزة في تاريخ مصر المعاصر
> بارك الله فيك أستاذنا العظيم فدائما تمتعنا بموضوعات مصرية تحمل طابع الأصالة والعراقة
> كل الشكر لحضرتك على الموضوع الجميل


السيدة الفاضلة / أم يوسف
اشكرك فقد جبرتى بخاطرى . كنت أنوى التوسع فى الموضوع وأن أكتب عن كل شخصية وضعت لها صورة ولكن لا تأتى الريح بما تشتهى السفن . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والدى الحبيب أستاذ سيد
 تغمرنى السعادة مع كل تكريم لك
ومع كل وسام لك
حضرتك تعتبر وسام حقيقى لمنتدى أبناء مصر
ربنا يخليك لنا ولا يحرمناش أبدا من وجودك الجميل دائما
وبكل موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك القيمة
فكل موضوع لك بل وكل مشاركة لك تستحق التكريم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والدى الحبيب أستاذ سيد
>  تغمرنى السعادة مع كل تكريم لك
> ومع كل وسام لك
> حضرتك تعتبر وسام حقيقى لمنتدى أبناء مصر
> ربنا يخليك لنا ولا يحرمناش أبدا من وجودك الجميل دائما
> وبكل موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك القيمة
> فكل موضوع لك بل وكل مشاركة لك تستحق التكريم


با*رك الله فيك يا باش مهندس
عقبال ما نبارك لك يوم زواج أولادك
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك أ/سيد فوزك بحورس 2010 الذهبي

ويا رب من نجاح لنجاح أكبر

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا أستاذ سيد
مع أرق الأمنيات
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اول مره بصراحه  ادخل الموضوع ده 
ويمكن ده لاني قليل ايضا حين ادخل تلك القاعه وهذا لتقصير مني واعترف بهذا .. 

الف مبروك الفوز استاذي العزيز 
وتقبل دائما اسمي التحيات

----------


## a_leader

*الف الف مبروك استاذنا الغالى

ربنا يكرمك يارب

*

----------


## د. أمل

ألف مبروك يا أستاذ سيد فوزك بذهبية حورس
بارك الله فيك و لك ..

----------


## kethara

*أستاذى الفاضل سيد جعيتم

موضوع به سحر وعبق الماضى سلمت يداك
ومبارك لحورس نواجدك الكريم والفوز
لك باقة من الأمانى الطيبة

*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أ / سيد الغالى المحترم  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*يا غالين عليا 
الستاذ / اشرف المجاهد
المهندسة / بوكى بوكى
الستاذة / قيثارة 
الأستاذة اليمامة 
الأستاذ / محمد حسين 
الأستاذ / ليدر
المهندس/ احمد ناصر 
كل الشكر لكم
بارك الله فيكم ودمتام بخير*

----------


## الصعيدي

*أطيب التهاني

أستاذي الفاضل الكريم

أ/ سيد

على الفوز الغالي

والموضوع الرائع

تقبل خالص ودي

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك والدى العزيز

*

----------


## nefer

14141.imgcache.gif

----------


## فراشة

أ*ستاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم

ألف ألف مبروك

تقدير وتكريم حقا لمن يستحق

كل الإحترام لشخصك

وأطيب أمنياتي لك دائما*

----------


## loly_h

*

بسم الله ماشاء الله أستاذنــــــــا

الف... الف ...مبروك...*

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ القدير سيد جعيتم

مبروك الفوز وموضوع رائع حقا
تمنياتى لك بالخير

----------


## سوما

الله الله الله عليك يا أستاذ سيد ,, :y: 
بحب جدااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا اقرأ عن أسرة محمد على وفترة حكمهم ,,,,, العلية دى بجد عملت حاجات كتير لمصر ولتقدمها وحضارتها من ناحية الثقافة والعمارة والجيش ....
حقيقي موضوع متميز ومجهود ممتاز من حضرتك , :f: , ولى عودة أخرى للقراءة باستفاضة .. :xmas 1: 
حقيقي تستحق وسام التميز عن جدارة ,,,,, مبررررررررررررررروووووووووك .. :f2: 
وكامل احترامى وتقديري وشكري أستاذى الفاضل .. :M (32):

----------

